# Corona-Krise: Dürfen wir noch Angeln?



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2020)

Hier nach MV darf man nur noch ein einreisen wenn man anerkannt wichtige Termine hat.
Touristische Aktivitäten(inkl. Angeln) gehören nicht dazu!
Die SchuPos kontrollieren die "Einreise" an allen Knotenpunkten!

Ist das in anderen Bundesländern auch so?


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. März 2020)

Wie Christian geschrieben hat, ist auch Schleswig-Holstein für Touris gesperrt. Wie die Einreise kontrolliert wird, weiß ich natürlich nicht. 

LG, 
Georg


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eine kleine Ergänzung noch.
> Hier nach MV darf man nur noch ein einreisen wenn man anerkannt wichtige Termine hat.
> Touristische Aktivitäten(inkl. Angeln) gehören nicht dazu!
> Die SchuPos kontrollieren die "Einreise" an allen Knotenpunkten!
> ...



So steht's im Artikel:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Für Angeltouristen gesperrt: Schleswig-Holstein, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2020)

Es gibt ja immer ein paar die denken "wird schon gehen".
Deshalb schrieb ich, dass die Einreise streng kontrolliert wird und mam ohne triftigen Grund wieder umdrehen muss.









						Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
					

Alle Nachrichten aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern: Politik, Wirtschaft, Sport, Kultur, Polizei-Meldungen von NDR 1 Radio MV, dem Nordmagazin und NDR MV Live.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Angeln an öffentlichen Gewässer*
> Erlaubt (im Rahmen der deutschlandweiten Ausgangsbeschränkungen): Baden-Württemberg,



Ich war gestern Fischen hier in Baden Würtemberg, am Oberrhein (Bruhrain).
Erlaubt ist ja sich im Freien aufzuhalten, Spazieren, Sport, also auch Angeln, insofern dies natürlich nicht im Rudel geschieht.
Ich frage mich nur, ob die Anreise zu meinem Gewässer ca. 60 Kilometer entfernt, auch in der Berechtigung sich Bewegung zu verschaffen beinhaltet ist?
War gestern jedenfalls schön frei die Autobahn, auf der Heimfahrt über Land sah man dann aber deutlich mehr Leute (Fahrzeuge), welche wohl das schöne Wetter genutzt haben.
Außer mir habe ich auf meiner Strecke noch zwei weitere Angler getroffen und am Pfälzer Ufer noch Fahrzeuge von mindestens 6 anderen Anglern gesehen.

Jürgen


----------



## crisis (23. März 2020)

Vielen Dank, dass Ihr das hier so übersichtlich zusammenfasst. Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass wir im Moment noch unserem Hobby überhaupt nachgehen dürfen. Ich hoffe dadurch meinen persönlichen Lagerkoller noch etwas zu verzögern. Der komplette Samstag auf der Couch war für mich schon grenzlagig. Bleibt alle gesund.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2020)

Hallo,

Anmerkung für Bayern: das Angeln ist noch erlaubt, aber nur alleine oder mit Angehörigen des eigenen Haushalts. Nix mit dem besten Freund zum Angeln gehen. Zwei Personen beieinander sind verboten (Ausnahme eben welche aus dem eigenen Haushalt). Und dies ist ja leicht zu kontrollieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. März 2020)

Im Rest der Republik dürfen nach meinem Kenntnisstand noch zwei Personen zusammen los (Mindestabstände beachten, etc.). Weiß jemand genaueres über die Angelteiche? Ich habe gerade versucht, telefonisch welche zu erreichen, scheint aber zumindest hier dicht zu sein. 

LG, 
Georg


----------



## Seele (23. März 2020)

Alles viel zu dynamisch. Das kann morgen wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## exstralsunder (23. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> (Ausnahme eben welche aus dem eigenen Haushalt). Und dies ist ja leicht zu kontrollieren.


Ist es das?*
Meine Frau heißt anders als ich.
Ihre Tochter heißt anders als meine Frau
Mein Sohn heißt anders als ich.
Wenn wir zusammen in den Urlaub fahren , gibt es immer fragende Gesichter bei der Anmeldung an der Rezeption
(*jeweils natürlich der Nachname)


----------



## Thomas. (23. März 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ist es das?*
> Meine Frau heißt anders als ich.
> Ihre Tochter heißt anders als meine Frau
> Mein Sohn heißt anders als ich.
> ...



Wenn ihr alle Anders heißt ist doch alles gut


----------



## exstralsunder (23. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr alle Anders heißt ist doch alles gut



 So gesehen hast du Recht . Viele Grüße...Thomas


----------



## Nuesse (23. März 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ist es das?*
> Meine Frau heißt anders als ich.
> Ihre Tochter heißt anders als meine Frau
> Mein Sohn heißt anders als ich.



Ausweis mitführen ,wenn ihr alle in der gleichen Höhle haust 
sollte alles gut sein .


----------



## Waller Michel (23. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Aktuell herrscht große Unsicherheit, was das Thema Angeln während der Corona-Krise angeht. Was darf man, wo darf man? Hier bekommt Ihr einen Überblick.
> 
> Stand: 23.03.2020
> 
> ...



An die AB Moderatoren! 
Vielen Dank für eure Arbeit! Das war eine gute Idee und von Euch top umgesetzt! 

In diesem Sinne LG Michael


----------



## Ukel (23. März 2020)

Freut mich, dass ihr nun eine Übersicht erstellt habt, vielen Dank an die Redaktion. Auch wenn sich die Bestimmungen schnell ändern können, kann man sich hier doch ganz gut orientieren.


----------



## MikeHawk (23. März 2020)

Wie ist es denn nun wenn ich nach SChweden möchte, dort ist es ja noch erlaubt...... aber dazu muss ich durch Dänemark....


----------



## Blueser (23. März 2020)

Angelspezi in EF ist seit Freitag zu. Ruby's Anglertreff ist noch auf.


----------



## Tobias85 (23. März 2020)

Darf ich fragen, auf welcher Basis die Aussagen im Artikel getroffen wurden? Sind das eigene Einschätzungen auf Grund der allgemein bekannten Regelungen der Länder oder hattet ihr euch bei den Ministerien der Länder erkundigt, ob Angeln unter die erlaubte "Bewegung an frischer Luft und Sport" fällt?

Für Bayern weiß ich zb, dass das Landwirtschaftsministerium einen entsprechenden Hinweis veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ist es das?*
> Meine Frau heißt anders als ich.
> Ihre Tochter heißt anders als meine Frau
> Mein Sohn heißt anders als ich.
> ...



Hallo,

da gibts eine einfache Lösung, welche auch in der Rechtssprechung abgesichert ist; in solchen Fällen ist zusätzlich zum Personalausweis oder Reisepass eben die Heiratsurkunde oder im Falle von den Kindern die Geburtsurkunde(n) mitzuführen um die Familienzugehörigkeit oder auch die Ehelichkeit nachzuweisen.
Die Nachweispflicht einer Familienzugehörigkeit liegt immer bei der Person, die sich ausweisen muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun wenn ich nach SChweden möchte, dort ist es ja noch erlaubt...... aber dazu muss ich durch Dänemark....


oder Meckpom


----------



## Waller Michel (23. März 2020)

Flugzeug


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2020)

Bei uns in Hamburg sind alle Geschäfte geschlossen die nichts mit Nahrungsbeschaffung zu tun haben. Das Heist auch alle Angel Läden sind geschlossen.


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2020)

es ist eine internationale Katastrophe - und die Politiker haben in der Regel Gefahren
möglichst kleingespielt um der Wirtschaft ......
naja überängstlich bin ich nicht - habe in meinem Leben noch keine einzige 
Grippeschutzimpfung zugelassen .
Aber schon Anfang vergangener Woche hab ich es meiner Perle verwehrt
das " Forellenbordell" zu besuchen . 
Ja in der Natur spuckt man schon mal ins Gras   und da legt man ja auch mal
sein Zubehör ab   . Noch muß man ja nicht unbedingt ans Wasser und wenn jetzt
findet man noch Stellen die noch nicht beangelt sind .Also seit etwas umsichtig und bleibt schön gesund !!!!
Mein Problem - habe noch 5 Rollen Klopapier - hoffentlich stellt man nun nicht noch 
die Tageszeitungen ein sonst ist es absolut


----------



## Nuesse (23. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> es ist eine internationale Katastrophe - und die Politiker haben in der Regel Gefahren
> möglichst kleingespielt um der Wirtschaft ......
> naja überängstlich bin ich nicht - habe in meinem Leben noch keine einzige
> Grippeschutzimpfung zugelassen .
> ...


----------



## Floma (23. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gibts eine einfache Lösung, welche auch in der Rechtssprechung abgesichert ist; in solchen Fällen ist zusätzlich zum Personalausweis oder Reisepass eben die Heiratsurkunde oder im Falle von den Kindern die Geburtsurkunde(n) mitzuführen um die Familienzugehörigkeit oder auch die Ehelichkeit nachzuweisen.
> Die Nachweispflicht einer Familienzugehörigkeit liegt immer bei der Person, die sich ausweisen muss.
> ...


Es geht doch aber primär um die Mitglieder des Haushalts, denn da gilt aus Virus-Sicht sowieso "mitgehangen mitgefangen". Deshalb ist das in der Kontaktsperre auch so formuliert. Meine Mutter hat gegen den Lagerkoller extra noch rechtzeitig eine temporäre WG aus ihrem Haus gemacht (ich nenne es den Wittwen-Knast, findet sie aber nicht so witzig wie ich). Den Beschuss der Länderchefs lese ich so, dass ein Scheidungskind das nur gelegentlich bei Vati aufschlägt, die Lebensgefährtin, etc. da gar nicht eingeschlossen ist. Das ist dann schon +1.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. März 2020)

Angelläden sind teilweise noch auf wenn sie auch Tiernahrung führen, so zumindest noch in MV..


----------



## fischmonger (23. März 2020)

Heute angefragt beim Bürgeramt, RLP: angeln ist nicht explizit verboten, es wird aber dringend empfohlen, es nicht zu tun. Werde mich daran halten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2020)

Für Bayern wurde heute Folgendes vom Landesfischereiverband kommuniziert:

‐‐----

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

nachdem sich die Ereignisse ja derzeit überschlagen möchte ich als LFV Bayern noch mal folgendes klarstellen:

Grundsätzlich gilt die Allgemeinverfügung vom 20.03.2020 Freitag, für Teichwirte sind u.a. folgende Ziffern relevant:5 a) und h ).

Angeln ist -  allein oder mit Personen, mit denen man zusammenlebt – weiterhin erlaubt, Gemeinschaftsfischen dagegen nicht.

Fischbesatzmaßnahmen fallen unter die Ausübung der beruflichen Tätigkeit der Teichwirte. Zu beachten wäre dabei grundsätzlich, dass:
·         die Besatzfische vom Teichwirt geliefert werden sollten
·         beim Besatz darauf zu achten ist, dass die Fische möglichst mit Behältnissen eingebracht werden, die von einer Person getragen werden können oder ggf. auf andere Besatzmöglichkeiten zurückgegriffen wird (z.B. Verwendung von Rutschen)
·         Kontakt minimieren. Beachtung der derzeit allgemein gültigen Hygienemaßnahmen (Abstand von mind. 1,5 – 2 Meter, kein Händeschütteln, Niesen/Husten in Ellbogenbeuge usw.)
·         aus der Besatzmaßnahme darf kein „soziales Vereinsevent“ werden, d.h. die damit zusammenhängenden Arbeiten sind auf das erforderliche Maß zu reduzieren und Anschluss fährt jeder wieder heim, ohne gemütliches Beisammensein.

Eine Einschätzung, dass Besatzmaßnahmen mglw. 2 Wochen verschoben werden sollten, teilen wir nicht. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die Fische aus den vollen Teichanlagen zeitnah abgefischte und umgesetzt werden müssen um Krankheitsausbrüche zu verhindern. Eine Verschiebung in die warme Jahreszeit ist nicht möglich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dr. Sebastian Hanfland

-----


----------



## punkarpfen (24. März 2020)

Hi, ich denke und hoffe, dass wir vorerst das Maximum an Einschränkungen haben. Es kommt sehr stark auf die Art und Weise der Ausübung an, ob man sich oder andere gefährdet. Sitzt man alleine am A. der Welt ist es unbedenklich. Ist ein Gewässer wiederum stark frequentiert, sollte man es besser meiden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Heute angefragt beim Bürgeramt, RLP: angeln ist nicht explizit verboten, es wird aber dringend empfohlen, es nicht zu tun. Werde mich daran halten.


Das überrascht mich. Dann müssten sie ja auch empfehlen, gar nicht mehr vor die Tür zu gehen. Das machen sie zumindest hier bei uns in BB ganz explizit nicht. Joggen und Spaziergänge werden sogar ausdrücklich empfohlen. Angeln ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes.


----------



## Waller Michel (24. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich. Dann müssten sie ja auch empfehlen, gar nicht mehr vor die Tür zu gehen. Das machen sie zumindest hier bei uns in BB ganz explizit nicht. Joggen und Spaziergänge werden sogar ausdrücklich empfohlen. Angeln ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes.



Richtig!  Finde ich auch! 
Es ist halt ein schmaler Grad zwischen sinnvollen Einschränkungen  zum Allgemeinwohl und sinnlosen Verboten die keinem was nutzen, nur Unmut hervorrufen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Heute angefragt beim Bürgeramt, RLP: angeln ist nicht explizit verboten, es wird aber dringend empfohlen, es nicht zu tun. Werde mich daran halten.



Na ja, man kann auch darum betteln, dass es nun endlich auch explizit verboten wird!
Da muss man entsprechende Stellen nur erst mal drauf bringen?
Tu mir einen Gefallen, geh einfach nicht mehr Angeln und lass andere in Ruhe, mit deinem vorauseilenden Gehorsam!

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (24. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann auch darum betteln, dass es endlich explizit verboten wird!
> Da muss man entsprechende Stellen nur erst mal drauf bringen?
> 
> Jürgen


Taxi, du bist für heute mein Held. Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun wenn ich nach SChweden möchte, dort ist es ja noch erlaubt...... aber dazu muss ich durch Dänemark....


MikeHawk,
fahr doch einfach nach Schweden zum Angeln-wenn es dort erlaubt ist.


----------



## gründler (24. März 2020)

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.
					

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V., Hannover. Gefällt 5.513 Mal · 73 Personen sprechen darüber · 72 waren hier. Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen (AVN) ist einer der zwei größten Naturschutzverbände und...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2020)

Leute, es ist spazieren gehen erlaubt, es ist sport treiben erlaubt - sofern man alleine bleibt. Was reitet einen dabei, tatsächlich nachzufragen, ob angeln dann auch erlaubt ist? So läuft man nur Gefahr dass das genauer spezifiziert wird - womöglich mit unerwünschten Ergebnissen! Ich sehe es so: solange es nicht explizit verboten wird fällt angeln für mich sowohl unter Spaziergängen als auch unter Sport - und da muss ein Ordnungshüter der tatsächlich genug langeweile hat mich in der Pampa anzusprechen (Sicherheitsabstand einhalten!) Erstmal gegen argumentieren.

Wie ich an anderer Stelle schrieb: denken anfangen ist grundsätzlich begrüßenswert- man darf nur nicht damit aufhören


----------



## MikeHawk (24. März 2020)

Dejavu....

Genau wie die Leute die Reihenweise anfingen Ihre Autoversicherungen anzuschreiben ob fahren auf der Nordschleife unter den Versicherungsschutz fällt anstatt einfach die AGBs zu lesen.

Mittlerweile haben die Versicherungen nahezu alle den braten gerochen und die Nordschleife explizit in den AGBs ausgeschlossen.....Danke Leute!


----------



## fischmonger (24. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann auch darum betteln, dass es nun endlich auch explizit verboten wird!
> Da muss man entsprechende Stellen nur erst mal drauf bringen?
> Tu mir einen Gefallen, geh einfach nicht mehr Angeln und lass andere in Ruhe, mit deinem vorauseilenden Gehorsam!
> 
> Jürgen



Die Argumentation der Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung war, dass das Angeln bei den Polizisten/Ordnungsamtsmitarbeitern als unter diesen Umständen unsichere Aktivität ausgelegt werden kann. D.h. aus meiner Sicht: man zahlt - wenns dumm läuft - dann erstmal ein Ordnungsgeld, das man dann theoretisch vor Gericht anfechten kann. Das ist der Stress für mich nicht wert. Wers dennoch machen will, risikoaffin ist und vor allem den dicken Geldbeutel für Strafe und das Anfechten hinterher hat, kann ja gerne gegen die Empfehlung handeln. Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Die Argumentation der Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung war, dass das Angeln bei den Polizisten/Ordnungsamtsmitarbeitern als unter diesen Umständen unsichere Aktivität ausgelegt werden kann.




Auf die Argumentation bin ich gespannt wenn ich allein der Pampa stehe und angel......


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Die Argumentation der Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung war, dass das Angeln bei den Polizisten/Ordnungsamtsmitarbeitern als unter diesen Umständen unsichere Aktivität ausgelegt werden kann. D.h. aus meiner Sicht: man zahlt - wenns dumm läuft - dann erstmal ein Ordnungsgeld, das man dann theoretisch vor Gericht anfechten kann. Das ist der Stress für mich nicht wert. Wers dennoch machen will, risikoaffin ist und vor allem den dicken Geldbeutel für Strafe und das Anfechten hinterher hat, kann ja gerne gegen die Empfehlung handeln. Jeder wie er mag.


Die Argumentation ist schwachsinnig und da Erzwingungshaft ausgesetzt wurde würde ich mich weigern das zu zahlen   
Die Dame stellt sich unter angeln womöglich was anderes vor aber mit deinem obrigkeitshörigen vorauseilendem gehorsam hast du den anglern bei dir keinen gefallen getan


----------



## fischmonger (24. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die Argumentation ist schwachsinnig und da Erzwingungshaft ausgesetzt wurde würde ich mich weigern das zu zahlen
> Die Dame stellt sich unter angeln womöglich was anderes vor aber mit deinem obrigkeitshörigen vorauseilendem gehorsam hast du den anglern bei dir keinen gefallen getan



Die Dame hat aus einem Frage-Antwort-Katalog der Landesverwaltung zitiert. Offenbar wurde diese Frage dann schonmal an höherer Stelle, evtl. sogar verbandsseitig gestellt. Weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern. Wie gesagt, jeder kann machen was er möchte, sich aber bitte hinterher nicht beschweren, wenns auf die Finger gibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Offenbar wurde diese Frage dann schonmal an höherer Stelle, evtl. sogar verbandsseitig gestellt



Auch der Verband sollte sich ungefragt bedeckt halten, erst recht sogenannte "besorgte Bürger" wie du!
Rudelangeln verboten, ist klar, aber ein Einzelangler bisher nicht und dabei sollte es gefälligst auch bleiben.
Wenn du besorgt bist, bleib halt zu Hause, kein Grund dafür andere auch zu beschränken, bzw. dafür zu sorgen dass genau dieses passiert!

Jürgen


----------



## fischmonger (24. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch der Verband sollte sich ungefragt bedeckt halten, erst recht sogenannte "besorgte Bürger" wie du!



Der Begriff "besorgte Bürger" passt nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Ich hatte eine Frage, die wurde beantwortet und fertig. Dafür ist die Kommunal- bzw. Landkreisverwaltung schließlich u.A. da. So, das solls nun aber dazu gewesen sein. Wünsche allen eine gute, vor allem gesunde Zeit und hoffe, dass sich die Situation bald zum guten wendet.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (24. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wir bemühen uns, diesen Artikel immer aktuell zu halten!
> *Wenn Ihr noch weiterführende Infos oder Ergänzungen habt, schreibt uns das in die Kommentare.*



In Spanien Festland und auf den spanischen Inseln ist Angeln verboten. Das Betreten der Straende ist untersagt. Alle Marinas ( Bootsanlegestellen ) sind geschlossen.
Angelreisen sind untersagt, einschliesslich der an die Ebro-Stauseen.
In Spanien darf man nicht spazieren gehen, keinen Sport ausser Haus treiben. Autofahren:     Es darf nur eine Person im Auto sein.
Anbei Pressefotos.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Blueser (24. März 2020)

War heute angeln, keine Probleme. Zählt wohl unter sportliche Aktivitäten ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> War heute angeln, keine Probleme. Zählt wohl unter sportliche Aktivitäten ...


Warum?
bleib zu-hause und wir können bald ALLE wieder Angel.

mach den Jammerhaken .


----------



## Blueser (24. März 2020)

Aktuelles Zitat unseres Landeschefs zur Umsetzung des Regierungsbeschlusses:
"Zugleich betonte der Regierungschef, dass die Menschen weiterhin die Möglichkeit haben sollen, in ihre Gärten zu gehen. "Wir wollen, dass die Menschen raus gehen, dass sie Licht, Luft und die Natur genießen", sagte Ramelow"


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

OK--ich fahre morgen nach kiel angel heringe
Danke ich darf ja.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> OK--ich fahre morgen nach kiel angel heringe
> Danke ich darf ja.


Bring mir welche mit.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bring mir welche mit.


Quatsch 
doch nicht ohne Dich!!!
ich halt------ Die Füsse Still


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. März 2020)

Ich war heute seit dem 16.3.das erstmal wieder in Fürth und Erlangen, fuhr mit dem Zug. 
Ich hatte in Erlangen ein Termin zum Vorstellungsgespräch bei der Stadt. 
Ohne solch eines Termins kam man gar nicht ins Rathaus!  Das Gespräch fand zu dritt statt, mit einem Abstand von mindestens 2m, ohne Mundschutz und so... 

In beiden Städten war weniger los als am Sonntag, bei Mc Donalds war der Gastbereich und die Toiletten abgesperrt. Die Züge waren leer und sie fahren alle nach dem Samstagsfahrplan. 

Beim Edeka haben sich die Kassiererinnen durch Plexiglasscheiben geschützt, Bargeld wird in Schüsseln überreicht. 

Polizei ist in Fürth auch rumgefahren, hat wohl nach Gruppenansammlungen geschaut.... 
Wenn ich mit dem Auto gefahren wäre, hätte es zu einer zu einer Kontrolle kommen können, habe aber schriftliche Beweise für das für mich sehr wichtige Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt... 

Heute stand in der "Bild" ein Bericht abgedruckt, was wo welcher Verstoß gegen die Ausgangsbeschränkung kostet (in Deutschland). 
Trotzdem: Fahren wir zum Angeln und geraten in eine Polizeikontrolle, kann uns nichts passieren, da man 1. allein im Auto sitzt und auch so sein Hobby ausübt, und 2. so auch dem Nahrungserwerb nachgeht. 

Mal sehen, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Fahren wir zum Angeln und geraten in eine Polizeikontrolle, kann uns nichts passieren, da man 1. allein im Auto sitzt und auch so sein Hobby ausübt, und 2. so auch dem Nahrungserwerb nachgeht.
> 
> Mal sehen, wo wir in 4 Wochen stehen



Genau so sieht es aus und wenn sich die Vorschriften ändern, oder auch verschärft werden, so werden wir es erfahren.
Das Angeln an sich wird auch in Zukunft kein Problem sein, zumindest aus seuchenhygenischer Sicht.
Einziges Problem könnte werden, wenn der Bewegungsspielraum eingeschränkt wird, wie z.B. in Spanien oder aktuell in England und ein Ausgang nur noch im Bereich von bis zu einem Kilometer vom Wohnort gestattet wird.
Ich muss z.B. 60 Kilometer bis zu meinem Gewässer!

Jürgen


----------



## exstralsunder (24. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gibts eine einfache Lösung, welche auch in der Rechtssprechung abgesichert ist; in solchen Fällen ist zusätzlich zum Personalausweis oder Reisepass eben die Heiratsurkunde oder im Falle von den Kindern die Geburtsurkunde(n) mitzuführen um die Familienzugehörigkeit oder auch die Ehelichkeit nachzuweisen.
> Die Nachweispflicht einer Familienzugehörigkeit liegt immer bei der Person, die sich ausweisen muss.
> ...



mooooment:  es gibt zwar eine Ausweißpflicht....aber keine Ausweißmitführungspflicht








						Muss ich meinen Ausweis immer dabei haben? | Ausweispflicht?
					

Der Gedanke, man müsse sich immer und überall ausweisen können und zu jeder Zeit seinen Ausweis dabei haben, hält sich hierzulande hartnäckig. Ja, es gibt in



					kujus-strafverteidigung.de
				





MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn nun wenn ich nach SChweden möchte, dort ist es ja noch erlaubt...... aber dazu muss ich durch Dänemark....



Rostock -Trelleborg?
Geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## Blueser (24. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Warum?
> bleib zu-hause und wir können bald ALLE wieder Angel.
> 
> mach den Jammerhaken .



Wie lange der Reset-Knopf gedrückt bleibt, bestimmen andere und nicht wir ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2020)

Ich war gestern Angeln, Polizist hat mir sogar Petri Heil zugerufen. Hab danach noch ne Brasse verhaftet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

Wir müssen zusammenhalten

dann können wir auch wieder zusammen Angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> dann können wir auch wieder zusammen Angeln.



Darauf konnte ich schon gut vor Corona verzichten, für mich also keine Umstellung,.
Ich brauche einfach kein Rudel,  um mich am Wasser wohl zu fühlen!

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2020)

Ok


----------



## Vanner (25. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darauf konnte ich schon gut vor Corona verzichten, für mich also keine Umstellung,.
> Ich brauche einfach kein Rudel, um mich am Wasser wohl zu fühlen!



So geht es mir auch, volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. März 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> mooooment:  es gibt zwar eine Ausweißpflicht....aber keine Ausweißmitführungspflicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Aber alle negativen Folgen eines nicht mitgeführten Ausweispapiers hat man dann selbst zu tragen. Das geht bis zum Mitnehmen auf die Polizeistation zwecks Durchführung erkennungssdienstlicher Maßnahmen.
Oder etwas einfacher, versuch mal einen Einschreibebrief bei der Post ohne Ausweis abzuholen - da läuft nichts ohne Ausweis.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## crisis (25. März 2020)

Ich finde es gut, dass sich so viele Leute Gedanken zum Thema 'Wie schütze ich mich und andere' machen. Natürlich gibt es da auch Überschwinger. In der derzeitigen Situation sollte man aber nachsichtig sein und nicht gleich alles als vorauseilenden Gehorsam abtun. Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste! Letztendlich ist jeder für sein eigenes Verhalten verantwortlich und wird, im Extremfall, dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Ich werde am Wochenende mit Sicherheit zum Angeln gehen, dabei kein Rudel bilden und sicherlich auch von keiner Ordnungsbehörde abgeschleppt werden. Wenn wir alle nach der Krise sagen können, (fast) alles richtig gemacht, fände ich das super. Im internationalen Vergleich steht Deutschland, zumindest für den Moment, sehr gut da. Das vergessen nur leider viele. Bleibt gesund!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2020)

Hallo Zusammen. Ich halte es genauso. Wenn es keine komplette Ausgangssperre gibt, wird es mich ans Wasser ziehen, ob nun alleine, oder mit der, zur Zeit erlaubten, 
Begleitperson spielt dabei für mich eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich angel an Kanälen, oftmals abgeschieden. Vor Fahrradfahrern und Spaziergängern ist man gerade heutzutage und bei dem Wetter nicht sicher. Das gibt die Situation her und ist auch Verständlich. Die Leute wollen raus. Ich habe trotzdem nicht das Bedürfnis jemanden in den Arm zu nehmen oder Ihm sogar näher als 5m zukommen, dass war aber auch vor Corona schon so.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Die Dame hat aus einem Frage-Antwort-Katalog der Landesverwaltung zitiert. Offenbar wurde diese Frage dann schonmal an höherer Stelle, evtl. sogar verbandsseitig gestellt. Weiter werde ich mich dazu nicht äußern. Wie gesagt, jeder kann machen was er möchte, sich aber bitte hinterher nicht beschweren, wenns auf die Finger gibt.


Und selbst das ist keine Anordnung o


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Darauf konnte ich schon gut vor Corona verzichten, für mich also keine Umstellung,.
> Ich brauche einfach kein Rudel,  um mich am Wasser wohl zu fühlen!
> 
> Jürgen


Gibt glaube 3 Leute mit denen ich gerne und regelmäßig angel. So Rudelveranstaltungen beim Verein oder auch das Ükeltreffen 2019 sind die absoluten Ausnahmen


----------



## Hering 58 (25. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wir müssen zusammenhalten
> 
> dann können wir auch wieder zusammen Angeln.


Wenn alles vorbei ist gehen wir ABBA wieder los.


----------



## Tobias85 (25. März 2020)

Obacht in Berlin und Sachsen: Wenn das verweilen auf einer Parkbank in den Augen der dortigen Behörden schon gegen die Allgemeinverfügung verstößt, dann gibt es beim Angeln doch erst recht Probleme. Klar könnte man juristisch dagegen angehen, wenns einen trifft, kostet aber viel Zeit und Geld und Nerven.

Ohne Wertung, nur zur Kenntnisnahme.


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Obacht in Berlin und Sachsen: Wenn das verweilen auf einer Parkbank in den Augen der dortigen Behörden schon gegen die Allgemeinverfügung verstößt, dann gibt es beim Angeln doch erst recht Probleme. Klar könnte man juristisch dagegen angehen, wenns einen trifft, kostet aber viel Zeit und Geld und Nerven.



Mir sind heute in der Berliner Presse ähnliche Meldungen aufgefallen:  Offenbar sollte Bewegung im Spiel sein, wurde in den konkreten Situationen von den Polizisten angemahnt. Ich schliesse mich Tobsen an und poste Dies ohne Bewertung und nur zur Kenntnisnahme.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Aber alle negativen Folgen eines nicht mitgeführten Ausweispapiers hat man dann selbst zu tragen. Das geht bis zum Mitnehmen auf die Polizeistation zwecks Durchführung erkennungssdienstlicher Maßnahmen.
> Oder etwas einfacher, versuch mal einen Einschreibebrief bei der Post ohne Ausweis abzuholen - da läuft nichts ohne Ausweis.
> ...


Kommt auf die Postfiliale an. Und in 99,9% der Fälle fragen sie per Funk nach ob es dich da wo du angibst gibt und fertig ist die Laube.
Es hilft dabei, kein kompletter Idiot und dabei freundlich zu sein


----------



## Kochtopf (26. März 2020)

DIE Gelegenheit jetzt ne Rechtsschutz abzuschließen


----------



## geomas (26. März 2020)

Bewegung beim Angeln: ich werde weiterhin gemütlich auf meinem Hocker sitzen und friedlich AnSITZ-Angeln. 
Hoffe einfach auf Ordnungshüter mit einem gewissen Grad an Augenmaß.



Und zur sächsischen Polizei schreib ich lieber garnix.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2020)

Ich werde einfach nicht in der Stadt angeln, sondern außerhalb wo keine anderen Leute (und schon gar keine Politessen) sind um unsinnigen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach nicht in der Stadt angeln, sondern außerhalb wo keine anderen Leute (und schon gar keine Politessen) sind um unsinnigen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


Was allerdings in der einen Region einfacher geht als in der anderen 
Hier bei uns auch gerade noch machbar in anderen Regionen manchmal fast unmöglich. 

LG Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Postfiliale an. Und in 99,9% der Fälle fragen sie per Funk nach ob es dich da wo du angibst gibt und fertig ist die Laube.



Hallo,

davon habe ich noch nie gehört und mit dem Anruf, falls er erfolgen sollte, lässt sich doch nicht die Identität der Person feststellen, welche da die Sendung gerade abholen will. Und das Einwohnermeldeamt gibt telefonisch keine Auskunft darüber, wer wo wohnt und selbst wenn, wäre dies wiederum kein Nachweis über die Identität. Diese kann eben nur über ein Ausweispaier nachgewiesen werden.
Wenn das bei euch bei der Post so läuft, sind da ganz schöne Schlamper am Werk. Wenn ich da mal was abhole lief das noch nie ohne Ausweis, was auch richtig ist, denn anders kann man nicht nachweisen, dass man der ist, für den man sich ausgibt und ich möchte z .B. nicht, dass da vielleicht irgendein schräger Vogel aus meinem Briefkasten einen Benachrichtigungsschein rausfischt und dann bei der Post behauptet er sei ich und denen vielleicht auch noch eine Nummer gibt, unter der bestätigt wird, dass das stimmt .
Außerdem; so schwer ist der Ausweis auch wieder nicht, dass die Mitführung desselben eine Belastung darstellt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Floma (27. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich werde einfach nicht in der Stadt angeln, sondern außerhalb wo keine anderen Leute (und schon gar keine Politessen) sind um unsinnigen Diskussionen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


In Sachsen liefen wohl die Woche einige Dinge quer. Die Polizei war übereifrig und hat die Allgemeinverfügung eigens präzisiert. Sicher nicht der angedachte Aufgabenbereich der Exekutive. 

Dabei ging es eigentlich um ein anderes Problem, das auch uns Angler in den anderen Bundesländern betrifft. Es gibt in vielen der Ballungszentren Seen, die eben von der Bevölkerung gerne besucht werden. Dabei sind 1,5m schwer einzuhalten. Das selbe gilt für viele der beliebten Uferwege in den Städten.

Hier kann momentan wohl eher nicht gefischt werden. Da würde ich es auch nicht drauf anlegen. An diesen Orten kann Polizei/Ordnungsamt bei zu großem Antrag gar nicht anders agieren, als alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.

Dein Ansatz ist der richtige. Wer keine Möglichkeit hat, solche einsamen Plätze zu beangeln, muss es momentan sein lassen, imho.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2020)

Der Norden bleibt Zuhause.


----------



## geomas (27. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Der Norden bleibt Zuhause.



Der Nordosten bleibt wo er ist (Nordosten eben).

Sind relativ viele Angler hier am und auf dem Wasser unterwegs, ein angemessener Abstand läßt sich zum Glück einhalten.


----------



## Waller Michel (27. März 2020)

Meckpom und der Norden von Brandenburg hat es bisher auch zum Glück noch nicht so arg getroffen! 
Hoffen wir das es wenigstens dort auch so bleibt! 

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2020)

Ich bin gewieft  und gehe Sonntag morgen angeln. Ich werde sicherlich schneidern aber die 1,5m dürften recht einfach werden, gerade an meiner Fuldastrecke


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. März 2020)

geomas,
ich hab einen neuen angelkumpel-- der darf zur Zeit nich mit -an die Ostsee.
Meine Ehre ist-- ich warte .
bleib mir gesund.

lg der nobbi


----------



## geomas (27. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich bin gewieft  und gehe Sonntag morgen angeln. Ich werde sicherlich schneidern aber die 1,5m dürften recht einfach werden, gerade an meiner Fuldastrecke



Ich drücke Dir dennoch die Daumen. 
Und zu den 1,5 Metern: die halten Angler untereinander hoffentlich auch in nicht-Corona-Zeiten ein.
Ich persönlich halte es für grob unhöflich, wenn sich jemand 10m neben mir zum Angeln niederläßt, ohne wenigstens zu fragen.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich drücke Dir dennoch die Daumen.
> Und zu den 1,5 Metern: die halten Angler untereinander hoffentlich auch in nicht-Corona-Zeiten ein.
> Ich persönlich halte es für grob unhöflich, wenn sich jemand 10m neben mir zum Angeln niederläßt, ohne wenigstens zu fragen.


Seit meinem letzten Besuch bei @Minimax zweifle ich daran, vorher hielt ich das auch für Common Sense. Nebenbei bezeichnend, dass ich während es schön ist arbeiten muss (bzw wenn ich mir die Lage bei befreundeten Kleinunternehmern angucke d_arf ich arbeiten)  _Und wenn ich Zeit habe feiert der Winter Comeback. Meh


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2020)

vor fast 700 Jahren wütete die Pest und hat die Menschen dahingerafft und trotzdem 
gibt es uns noch , die Gefahr ist mit dem neuen Virus nicht kleiner aber unsere Bildung 
ist doch auch etwas weiter ,also sind wir nicht leichtsinnig man hat nur ein Leben 
und Möglichkeiten sich zu einem großen Teil zu schützen .War gestern Spazieren
mal einfach da wo man sonst nicht hin geht - auf die Landwirtschaftliche Flächen 
war mal was anderes und begegnet sind mir auch  nur ganz wenig Menschen .
Mit dem Rat - " schalte morgens das Radio an und kipp dir jedes mal wenn
du CORONA hörst einen Doppelten hinter die Binde " - ist sicher die sicherste
Methode ( man spart sogar dann das Mittagessen ein - ergo man brauch dann
auch nicht mehr das zur Zeit nicht erwerbare Klopapier ) kann ich mich 
nicht so recht anfreunden .


----------



## Vanner (28. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Mit dem Rat - " schalte morgens das Radio an und kipp dir jedes mal wenn
> du CORONA hörst einen Doppelten hinter die Binde " - ist sicher die sicherste
> Methode



Ja, dann kommt man auch nicht mehr aus dem Haus, wegen völliger Betrunkenheit.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. März 2020)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas neues in diesem Zusammenhang?  Verschärfungen oder gar Lockerungen ?
*Wir sollten das Thema nicht aus den Augen verlieren. 

LG *


----------



## Blueser (30. März 2020)

Gel. By Mod Werbung


----------



## BrIgor (30. März 2020)

Ich war am Samstag den 28.03. mit meinem Bike am Laacher See. Der große Parkplatz war zu ca. 40 % mit Autos gefüllt, beide kleinen Parkplätze voll, hunderte von Menschen, einige in Gruppen 4-6 Personen. Der Pächter war alleine am See die Netze entleeren, da wir Angler wegen Covid-19 nicht angeln dürfen. Ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen, wo ist der Sinn? Ich hoffe der Pächter wird mit den Jahresbeiträgen entgegenkommen.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. März 2020)

BrIgor schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag den 28.03. mit meinem Bike am Laacher See. Der große Parkplatz war zu ca. 40 % mit Autos gefüllt, beide kleinen Parkplätze voll, hunderte von Menschen, einige in Gruppen 4-6 Personen. Der Pächter war alleine am See die Netze entleeren, da wir Angler wegen Covid-19 nicht angeln dürfen. Ich kann das alles nicht nachvollziehen, wo ist der Sinn? Ich hoffe der Pächter wird mit den Jahresbeiträgen entgegenkommen.


Kann mir gut vorstellen das es anderen Ortes ähnlich kommt! 
Die Leute sind teilweise von Sinnen !
Ich war auch an einem Gewässer wo danach einige Angler direkt an meinen Stuhl getreten sind um sich nach meinem Fangerfolg zu erkundigen! 
In einem Van sind wiederum 3 junge Angler angereist die sich durch umarmen mit anderen Anglern begrüßt haben! 

Man braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn dann durchgegriffen wird !
Anstatt das die Leute froh sind überhaupt Angeln zu können. 

LG


----------



## gründler (31. März 2020)




----------



## Typ87 (31. März 2020)

Wie ist gerade die rechtliche Lage in Bayern?
Darf man alleine angeln gehen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. März 2020)

Hast PN


----------



## yukonjack (31. März 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hast PN


Was soll dieser Blödsinn? Interessiert auch andere. Da gibt`s doch nur 2 Mölichkeiten,ja oder nein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Ist top secret.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. März 2020)

Darf mich ja jeder anschreiben oder sein lassen.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist top secret.



genau, dieser MOD-Beitag bestärkt mich, nur noch an Sache interessierte zu antworten


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Aha.
Warum dürfen nur von dir Auserwählte die Geheimnisse erfahren?
Das interessiert sicher noch mehr Leute.


----------



## Nuesse (31. März 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aha.
> Warum dürfen nur von dir Auserwählte die Geheimnisse erfahren?
> Das interessiert sicher noch mehr Leute.



Hast PN


----------



## schlotterschätt (31. März 2020)

Typ87 schrieb:


> Wie ist gerade die rechtliche Lage in Bayern?
> Darf man alleine angeln gehen?



Yoh, därfste !  Kuckste hier : https://lfvbayern.de/allgemein/ausgangsbeschraenkung-und-fischerei-in-bayern-2979.html
und hier : https://www.stmelf.bayern.de/ministerium/241613/


----------



## poldi82 (31. März 2020)

Erzwingshaft ist ausgesetzt. Zahlung verweigern und auf Post warten... 

Das stellt keine Rechtsberatung dar, so würde ich mich verhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. März 2020)

poldi82 schrieb:


> Erzwingshaft ist ausgesetzt. Zahlung verweigern und auf Post warten...
> 
> Das stellt keine Rechtsberatung dar, so würde ich mich verhalten.



Auch keine Rechtsberatung:
Der Grund der Ordnungswidrigkeit in dem Video liegt nicht im Angeln.


----------



## punkarpfen (31. März 2020)

*Hi, welche Ordnungswidrigkeit wurde denn begangen? *


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. März 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> *Hi, welche Ordnungswidrigkeit wurde denn begangen? *



Hast PN


----------



## plattfisch56 (31. März 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren,wo ihr eine Tageskarte bekommt-falls Ihr keine Jahreskarte besitzt.
Bei uns im Landkreis GAP bekommst,keine Tageskarte. Ausnahme Automaten


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Gibt es die bei euch nicht online?


----------



## plattfisch56 (31. März 2020)

Doch ,aber wenn sich alle an die Regeln halten,kannst halt nur im Landkreis fischen.
Und da ist nichts online,
aber es hält sich wie überall keiner dran


----------



## Blueser (31. März 2020)

Ist wohl von Bundesland zu Bundesland sehr unterschiedlich. Bei uns kann man für den Gewässerverbund, wo sehr viele Gewässer enthalten sind, online alle möglichen Karten kaufen. Für einzelne Gewässer, welche nicht im Verbund sind, gibt es die Karten an bestimmten Tankstellen oder Angelläden, welche wegen Tierfutter-Angebot noch öffnen dürfen.
Eventuell ist es bei euch auch so, die Informationen darüber findest du bestimmt im Netz oder einfach mal beim Landesverband anrufen


----------



## Ukel (1. April 2020)

plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren,wo ihr eine Tageskarte bekommt-falls Ihr keine Jahreskarte besitzt.
> Bei uns im Landkreis GAP bekommst,keine Tageskarte. Ausnahme Automaten


Über heijfish.com bekommt man zum Teil auch Gastkarten. Anmeldung erforderlich.


----------



## Bert62 (1. April 2020)

In Berlin ab heute komplettes Angelverbot.

Quelle: Internet

Beste Grüße & bleibt gesund.

Bert


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Bert62 schrieb:


> Quelle: Internet



Unsere Berliner Jungs wären sicher froh über eine spezifischere Quellenangabe zum selber nachlesen.


----------



## Bert62 (1. April 2020)

Ich hatte die Quelle (wohl nicht korrekt?) agegeben. Wurde von den Mods in "Internet" geändert.

Hast sie gleich per PN


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Wäre dwr Nachvollziehbarkeit/Verifizierung halber halt schön, wenn sie offen zugänglich für jeden lesbar gewesen wäre. Kann man wohl nichts machen.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. April 2020)

Hi, hier steht es: https://angelmagazin.de/angeln-coro...E76LDCBcPM5GqSwFruflIAEIdnHVQazZJzZmjxOJzdRl8
Ich befürchte es ist kein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. April 2020)

Das ist doch mal was brauchbares, sogar selbst das Ministerium angeschrieben. Sowas ist eine verlässliche Primärquelle.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. April 2020)

*Achtung: aktuelle seit heute

Bayern hat die Regeln zum Angeln während der Ausgangsbeschränkung verschärft!*


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Achtung: aktuelle seit heute
> 
> Bayern hat die Regeln zum Angeln während der Ausgangsbeschränkung verschärft!*




Und was heißt das im Detail, Quelle?


----------



## Tobias85 (2. April 2020)

Keine größeren Fahrtstrecken zum Angeln fahren, in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung zum Wohnort angeln. In solchen Zeiten wie jetzt eigentlich ganz selbstverständlich. Wahrscheinlich sind da ein paar Spezies durchs halbe Bundesland zum Angeln gefahren, weswegen das jetzt noch mal hervorgehoben wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Keine größeren Fahrtstrecken zum Angeln fahren, in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung zum Wohnort angeln. In solchen Zeiten wie jetzt eigentlich ganz selbstverständlich. Wahrscheinlich sind da ein paar Spezies durchs halbe Bundesland zum Angeln gefahren, weswegen das jetzt noch mal hervorgehoben wurde.



Hallo,

richtig, lt. Seite des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern nur noch Angeln in unmittelbarer Umgebung des Wohnorts (steht so erst seit heute da drin) und natürlich einzeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (2. April 2020)

__





						Coronavirus – Wichtige Informationen
					





					www.stmelf.bayern.de
				




bei Jagd, Angeln, Teichwirtschaft, Imkerei schauen


----------



## Blueser (2. April 2020)

"unmittelbare nähere Umgebung vom Wohnort" sehr aussagekräftig ...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> "unmittelbare nähere Umgebung vom Wohnort" sehr aussagekräftig ...



Hallo, 

na da wird man nicht um 2/3 Kilometer feilschen müssen und ist auch etwas von der größe des Wohnorts abhängig, aber 10/20 Kilometer weg ist mir Sicherheit nicht mehr unmittelbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (3. April 2020)

NACHTRAG:  Angeln in Berlin doch wieder erlaubt:




__





						Fischereiamt Berlin - Berlin.de
					

Fischereiamt wahrt die Fischereirechte Berlins, hat die ordnungsrechtliche, fischereibiologische Aufsicht, fördert die Berufs-, Angelfischerei und Fischzucht




					www.berlin.de


----------



## ralle (3. April 2020)

Ich habs getan !!





__





						Bachforellenpirsch
					

Morgen gehst bei in Hessen endlich wieder auf Bafo los. Eure Fangbilder machen einen ganz heiß :p Petri an alle Fänger. Hoffentlich kann ich Morgen als solcher auch etwas Nettes posten thumbsup




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tomasz (3. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> NACHTRAG:  Angeln in Berlin doch wieder erlaubt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute Morgen das Fischereiamt per Email angefragt und die gleiche Antwort erhalten. Das Angeln in Berlin ist unter der Beachtung der Abstandsregeln erlaubt. Kurze Zeit später stand es dann genau so auch auf der Startseite des Fischereiamtes.
Ausgenommen sind natürlich Gemeinschaftsangeln, die viele Berliner Vereine schon für die nächsten Tagen und Wochen terminiert hatten. Aber mit der jetzigen Regelung können dennoch alle gut leben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (3. April 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Morgen das Fischereiamt per Email angefragt und die gleiche Antwort erhalten. Das Angeln in Berlin ist unter der Beachtung der Abstandsregeln erlaubt. Kurze Zeit später stand es dann genau so auch auf der Startseite des Fischereiamtes.
> Ausgenommen sind natürlich Gemeinschaftsangeln, die viele Berliner Vereine schon für die nächsten Tagen und Wochen terminiert hatten. Aber mit der jetzigen Regelung können dennoch alle gut leben.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



PS: Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch nochmal dem Fischereiamt danken, die schnell auf die sich veränderten Einschätzungen der Gesundheitsverwaltung reagiert haben und es somit den Berliner Anglern ermöglichen am Wochenende ans Wasser zu gehen. Das ist in Zeiten großer Unsicherheiten und eingeschränkten Arbeitsmöglichkeiten nicht selbstverständlich.

Danke!

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2020)

Grüsse nach BLN
hoffen  wir mal , das die Wapo oder andere nicht wieder eingreifen müssen, nur weil sich ein paar nicht an  die Vorgaben halten, sonst wird das ganz schnell Mist

Go fishing! eat more fish  ;-))) an drink a Corona against the Corona oder so ähnlich


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. April 2020)

Das angeln in Berlin ist wieder erlaubt, schade das man das nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen Thread beantworten kann.https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/stinksauer-berlin-plant-angelverbot.349225/
Dennoch immer daran denken wir Angler haben uns zu informieren über geltende Bestimmungen,Regelungen etc. Bleibt gesund und geht einfach allein an's Wasser. 
Hier die aktuelle Lage nachzulesen.https://landesanglerverband-berlin.de/


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2020)

Hallo,

der Landesfischereiverband Bayern warnt aktuell davor sich mit Detailfragen zum Angeln an die Behörden zu wenden. 
Das würde das Risiko für weitere Einschränkungen nur erhöhen.
Es wird an die Angler appelliert, verantwortungsbewusst zu agieren und im Zweifel der Sicherheit Vorrang zu gewähren.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das auch auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> der Landesfischereiverband Bayern warnt aktuell davor sich mit Detailfragen zum Angeln an die Behörden zu wenden.
> Das würde das Risiko für weitere Einschränkungen nur erhöhen.



Die Trottel welche sich nochmals versichern müssen, ob das Angeln nicht doch verboten ist, werden diesen Aufruf sowieso nicht lesen!

Jürgen


----------



## fischmonger (6. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Trottel welche sich nochmals versichern müssen, ob das Angeln nicht doch verboten ist, werden diesen Aufruf sowieso nicht lesen!



Gehts eventuell auch ohne Beleidigungen? Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte wird das Kontaktverbot in manchen Gemeinden und Landkreisen per Verordnung sehr streng ausgelegt, daher finde ich es nachvollziehbar, wenn die Leute Rechtssicherheit haben möchten, und sich ggf. erkundigen, wie dies und das auszulegen ist. Besser, als hinterher hunderte Euro Strafe zu zahlen.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na da wird man nicht um 2/3 Kilometer feilschen müssen und ist auch etwas von der größe des Wohnorts abhängig, aber 10/20 Kilometer weg ist mir Sicherheit nicht mehr unmittelbar.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Hab das heut bekommen vielleicht hilft das weiter.




__





						Liebe Mitglieder – Info zur Ausgangsbeschränkung – Willkommen beim Fischereiverband Mittelfranken e.V.
					

Herzlich willkommen beim Fischereiverband Mittelfranken. Hier finden Sie aktuelle Informationen über die Aufgaben, Ziele und Angebote des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfranken e.V.  Sie werden schnell bemerken: Angelfischerei bedeutet mehr als man vermuten mag.




					fv-mfr.de
				




Da stehen konkretere Angaben zur Entfernung.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hab das heut bekommen vielleicht hilft das weiter.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja ,habe ich auch bekommen. Darauf würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen. Der FVM meint es sicher gut, ist aber gegenüber den Ordnungsbehörden nicht weisungsbefugt. Und die Entfernungsangabe bis 50 Kilometer im Zusammenhang mit unmittelbarer Nähe passt nun überhaupt nicht zusammen.
Die Bedeutung des Wortes unmittelbar ist in Bezug auf Entfernungen laut Duden wie folgt festgelegt: "durch keinen oder kaum einen räumlichen Abstand getrennt".
Wenn jetzt ein Polizist zur Kontrolle kommt, welcher das Wort unmittelbar richtig auslegt, hat man schon verloren, wenn man da etliche Kilometer von seinem Wohnort entfernt fischt und ich glaube nicht, dass der FVM dann das fällige Bußgeld zahlt. 
Beispiel; die kleine Stadt Cadolzburg ist von mir etwa 10 Kilometer entfernt, ich würde niemals sagen, dass Cadolzburg in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe liegt. Ganz einfach, weil es eben nicht stimmt. (durch keinen oder kaum einen räumlichen Abstand getrennt)
Den FVM in allen Ehren, aber da hat er sich sehr weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. April 2020)

@Lajos1

zur Entfernung (Anfahrt) für Angler
hast

PN


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. April 2020)

Definition "unmittelbar" des Dudens  ist hier für Angler nicht zutreffend!

Zur Entfernung (Anfahrt) für Angler in Bayern per PN


----------



## Deep Down (7. April 2020)

Manche haben es noch nicht begriffen.

Bevor man in ungewissen Lagen etwas unternimmt und auch nicht nachfragen will/soll, dann sollte man es besser gleich sein lassen.
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und auch nicht jeden Einzelnen von uns als auch uns alle als Gesellschaft nicht vor Schäden.
Das gilt erst recht dann, wenn einem die Problematik des eigenen Verhaltens irgendwie schon dämmert.
Dann sollte man sich zu dem selbst fragen, ob das eigenen Handeln überhaupt noch sozialverträglich oder höchst egoistisch ist.

Insoweit ist das öffentliche Aufrufen in rechtlich nicht geklärten Angelegenheiten Nachfragen bezogen auf das eigene Verhalten zu unterlassen und damit keine Anlässe für ein Handeln und/oder Einschreiten zu geben, bereits höchst problemmatisch, insbesondere dann, wenn es von gemeinnützigen Organisationen stammt.
Hier wird zumindestens bereits eine Grauzone betreten, in der man sich sehr schnell des Einwandes aussetzt, nicht gesetzestreu zu handeln oder sogar zu gesetzwidrigem Verhalten aufzurufen, was einem die Gemeinnützigkeit kosten kann.
Mutig so etwas also öffentlich zu postulieren. Respekt verdient ein solches Verhalten nicht.

Verbände haben gerade im Interesse ihrer Mitglieder dafür zu sorgen, dass diese sich rechtssicher verhalten können und nicht sie in ungewissen Rechtslagen unter Missachtung jeglicher Sorgfalt strafbewehrten Sanktionen mit einer Art Vogel-Strauß-Mentalität auszusetzen.
Verbände haben es daher auch selbst in der Hand, für rechtssichere Verhältnisse zu sorgen und auf nachteilige Entwicklungen von vorne herein einzuwirken. Dazu gehört aber nicht, ein möglich gesetzteswidriges Verhalten zu dulden oder zu unterstützen, sondern selbst aktiv zu werden.

Auch das AB hat hier von offizieller Seite letztens durch einen Aufschrei nicht gerade geglänzt.          

Viel relevanter ist, dass sich jeder Einzelne Anlass bezogen angemessen verhält und durch sein Verhalten keinen Anlass/Anreiz setzt, das weitere Verschärfungen eintreten. Man darf sicher sein, dass das Verhalten und darauf basierend registrierte Verstöße als Grundlage des "Ob" und "Wie" ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. April 2020)

Deswegen ist ja die " unmittelbare Entfernung" seitens des Verbandes in Bayern erklärt, bevor nun jeder glaubt, in Duden wälzen zu müssen und herauszulesen, was aber in dieser Sache eben falsch ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und die Entfernungsangabe bis 50 Kilometer im Zusammenhang mit unmittelbarer Nähe passt nun überhaupt nicht zusammen.



So, ich setze mich (alleine) in mein Auto und fahre die 60 km bis an mein Vereinsgewässer, um dort ebenfalls alleine, ein paar Stunden zu Angeln.
Auf der Hin und Rückfahrt, sowie am Gewässer, kommt es dann zu keinerlei Kontakt zu anderen Menschen.
Ansteckungsrisiko, in beide Richtungen, gleich Null!
Und in zwei Wochen, wenn ich denn mein neues Boot termingerecht bekomme, muss jemand der zu infizieren wäre, schon bei mir vorbei schwimmen?
Nun habe ich das Glück und lebe nicht in Bayern, sondern in BW, wo die Regelungen bei weitem nicht so streng ausgelegt werden.
Ich habe deshalb kein schlechtes Gewissen und werde dies im Fall von kontrollwütiger Polizei vertreten!

Jürgen


----------



## Ladi74 (7. April 2020)

In Sachsen-Anhalt dürfen wir angeln gehen. Ne km-Beschränkung beim Verlassen der Wohnung gibt's auch nicht.
Köder ist ein Problem. Die Baumärkte sind zwar offen, aber alle Würmer usw. waren Matsch, zumindest bei Raiffeisen. (Ist der einzige Baumarkt, im Ort, der Köder hat.)
https://www.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsch...orten-zu-den-corona-einschraenkungen-36514226


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Verbände haben gerade im Interesse ihrer Mitglieder dafür zu sorgen, dass diese sich rechtssicher verhalten können



Genau so sollte es sein.

Die Verbände klären das mit den zuständigen Stellen und informieren dann die Öffentlichkeit, nicht der einzelne Angler.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dazu gehört aber nicht, ein möglich gesetzteswidriges Verhalten zu dulden oder zu unterstützen



Im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich es durchaus nachvollziehbar, wenn empfohlen wird, dass nicht jeder einzelne Angler jedesmal bei den Behörden anrufen soll, bevor er zum Angeln fahren will, um im Detail abzuklären, ob sein Vorhaben nun erlaubt ist oder nicht.

Die Behörden haben momentan sicherlich andere Dinge zu tun. Wenn also der Nervfaktor zu groß wird, könnte man dies mit einem Verbot schlagartig beenden.

In der  Empfehlung des Verbandes den Begriff "wohnortnah" verantwortungsbewusst auszulegen  und auch sonst im Zweifel der Sicherheit den Vorzug zu geben, kann ich nun beim besten Willen keinen Aufruf zu strafbaren Verhalten erkennen.

Aber jeder hat halt seine eigene Sichtweise.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> So, ich setze mich (alleine) in mein Auto und fahre die 60 km bis an mein Vereinsgewässer, um dort ebenfalls alleine, ein paar Stunden zu Angeln.
> Auf der Hin und Rückfahrt, sowie am Gewässer, kommt es dann zu keinerlei Kontakt zu anderen Menschen.
> Ansteckungsrisiko, in beide Richtungen, gleich Null!
> Und in zwei Wochen, wenn ich denn mein neues Boot termingerecht bekomme, muss jemand der zu infizieren wäre, schon bei mir vorbei schwimmen?
> ...



Hallo,

da brauchst Du auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben. 
Es ging ja nur um die Erläuterung den Begriffs der unmittelbaren Nähe, auf den eben der Landesfischereiverband Bayern hingewiesen hat und welchen der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken, sicher gut gemeint für die Angler, mit eben bis zu 50 Kilometern Entfernung interpretierte, was von der sprachlichen Begrifflichkeit halt total falsch ist. Man hat aber jetzt halt vermutlich den Vorteil, dass wenn man sich die Äußerung des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfrankens ausdruckt und zum Angeln mitnimmt, erst mal eine Ausrede hat, wenn die Polizei kommt und dadurch höchstwahrscheinlich kein Bußgeld erhoben wird, sondern es halt erstmal nur zu einem Platzverweis führt. Aber grau ist alle Theorie. Da ich weiss, was "unmittelbare Nähe" bedeutet, beschränkt sich meine Angelei derzeit leider auf die 3 Gewässer, welche eben bei mir in unmittelbarer Nähe sind und die sind alle zwischen einem und drei Kilometer entfernt. Leider ist es da nichts mit dem Fliegenfischen auf Forellen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (8. April 2020)

Ist der Hinweis des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfranken auf der Website zwischenzeitlich geändert worden?

Stand da nicht gestern noch ein Wortlaut des Ministerium im Zitat, wonach 50 km noch ortsnah wären? Der Hinweis scheint jedenfalls jetzt geändert worden zu sein und der Begriff ortsnah wird unbestimmt gehalten.

@fishhawk, es ging mir im vorherigen Beitzrag nicht um den Verband in Mittelfranken.


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> welchen der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken, sicher gut gemeint für die Angler, mit eben bis zu 50 Kilometern Entfernung interpretierte



Ich gehe schon davon aus, dass das keine Interpretation des Bezirksverbandes ist, sondern dass da vorher eine Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Behörde erfolgte. Wobei da sicher auch verschiedene Behörden zu unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen könnten.

Außerdem steht ja klar drin, dass es eben keine festgelegte km-Anzahl gibt und dass man längere Anfahrtswege ans Gewässer vermeiden soll.

Solange man an alleine im Auto fährt und mit großem Abstand am Wasser sitzt, wäre die Fahrtstrecke natürlich aus epidemiologischer unerheblich.

Trotzdem könnte es ein negatives Bild vermitteln, wenn jetzt über Ostern z.B. an Altmühl, Wörnitz, Seenland, Naab, Regen etc. die Parkplätze mit Nummernschild N,FÜ,ER etc. voll wären.

Angler haben in Bayern z.B. gegenüber Freizeitsportlern schon ein gewisses Privileg, da könnte schnell ne Neiddiskussion in Gang kommen.

Das sollte man nicht durch unbedachtes Handeln aufs Spiel setzen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2020)

Der Fischereiverband Mittelfranken ist Infomationen und Hinweisen gegenüber aufgeschlossener als bestimmte usern hier im AB.
Einige Ungenauigkeiten sind noch in  der Mitteilung des Verbandes leider immer noch enthalten, aber auch diese werden sicherlich angepasst.


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist der Hinweis des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfranken auf der Website zwischenzeitlich geändert worden?



Als ich den gestern erstmals gelesen habe, stand das schon so wie heute auch.

meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf den Aufruf des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern vom 3. April.

Dort wird eben gewarnt, dass je häufiger einzelne Angler  individuelle Anfragen bei Behörden stellen oder Angler wegen Verstößen von der Polizei beanstandet werden, das Risiko für weitere Einschränkungen steigt.

Man muss m.E. eben nicht alles bis zum Ultimo ausreizen wollen und im Zweifel vielleicht lieber etwas zurückstecken, wenn man unsicher ist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. April 2020)

Moin Moin,
da sind wir Schleswig Holsteiner ja froh, das wir bei uns in Sachen Angeln weiterhin an die Ostsee dürfen. Die Meerforellensaion ist in vollen Gange. Alle die ich bis Dato angetroffen habe, natürlich mit dem gebotenen Abstand halten sich an die vorgegebenen Mindestabstände und es gibt ausreichend Strände wo Mann zumindest unter der Woche alleine in der Ostsee steht. 
Ich wünsche allen die zur Zeit in Ihren Bundesländern eingeschränkt sind, bald wieder auf Pirsch gehen können.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Ist der Hinweis des Fischereiverbandes Mittelfranken auf der Website zwischenzeitlich geändert worden?
> 
> Stand da nicht gestern noch ein Wortlaut des Ministerium im Zitat, wonach 50 km noch ortsnah wären? Der Hinweis scheint jedenfalls jetzt geändert worden zu sein und der Begriff ortsnah wird unbestimmt gehalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2020)

(Die Seite des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern ist unverändert geblieben.)

Gerne  per PN an sachlich interessierte Angler aus Bayern!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> (Die Seite des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern ist unverändert geblieben.)
> 
> Gerne  per PN an sachlich interessierte Angler aus Bayern!



Hallo,

dann ist die Seite früher geändert worden. Auf jeden Fall ist nicht mehr die Version vom 2. April zu sehen. Ich war nicht jeden Tag auf dieser Seite unterwegs, im Gegensatz zu der des Fischereivebandes Mittelfranken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Stand da nicht gestern noch ein Wortlaut des Ministerium im Zitat, wonach 50 km noch ortsnah wären?



Ich hab eine ältere Version der Meldung FVB MFr gefunden, dort stand, dass Sport und Bewegung an der frischen Luft in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung zum Wohnort durchzuführen (ca. 50 km Entfernung) seien. Das gelte auch für Angler.

Aktuell steht dort, dass es nicht auf  50km beschränkt ist, da es eben keine klare Kilometerangabe gibt.

Beim StMELF steht auch keine Kilometerangabe, aber dass Ausflüge an entfernt liegende Gewässer dem Zweck der Ausgangsbeschränkungen zuwider laufen und auch Angeln in unmittelbarer näherer Umgebung erfolgen soll.

Wer sich unsicher ist, kann sich ja gerne per PM an Toni wenden oder bei Verband/Verein anfragen.

Ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, als beim Ministerium oder den Behörden vor Ort anzurufen.

Steht aber natürlich jedem frei, wo er sich informieren will.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, als beim Ministerium oder den Behörden vor Ort anzurufen.



Bitte ausdrücklich NICHT bei Ministrium oder den Behörden vor Ort nachfragen!

Zudem Mitteilung des Landesfischereiverabndes Bayerns:
" Je öfter Sie Behörden mit Detailfragen behelligen, desto eher werden zur Durchsetzung der Ausgangsbeschränkungen u. U. auch die Angelmöglichkeiten und damit zusammenhängende Handlungen weiter eingeschränkt werden."

Für uns Angler ist es derzeit gut so wie es ist!


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bitte ausdrücklich NICHT bei Ministrium oder den Behörden vor Ort sich informieren!



Die Bitte kann ich nur unterstützen, aber verbieten kann man es unbelehrbaren Zeitgenossen leider nicht.

Hab jetzt schon gelesen, dass einzelne Angler erst beim  Gesundheitsamt und dann auch noch bei der Polizei nachgefragt haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bei dem Wort "unmittelbar" bedarf es auch keiner klaren Kilometerangabe, da es die hier nicht gibt. Unmittelbar in Bezug auf Entfernungen ist klar definiert und bedeutet: in keinem oder kaum einen räumlichen Abstand. Wie ich schon früher hier erwähnte wird man da nicht um 2/3 Kilometer feilschen müssen, da ja kaum einer das Fischwasser genau am Zaun seines Grundstücks hat. Es war halt von Seiten des FVM, sprachlich gesehen, ein Schmarrn unmittelbar mit bis zu 50 Kilometern geichzusetzen. Damit hat der FVM zu zusätzlicher Verwirrung beigetragen.
Jetzt heisst es halt wohnortnah unnd dass jegliche längere Anfahrt zum Gewässer zu vermeiden ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Damit hat der FVM zu zusätzlicher Verwirrung beigetragen.



Der FVB MFr hat sich aber bei der ersten Meldung mit den 50km explizit  auf das StMELF berufen.

Dort hat man auf der website mittlerweile aber auch keine Kilometerangaben mehr stehen.

Das sollte man dem Verband also nicht allein anlasten.

In der momentanen Situation sind solche Regeln eben ein dynamischer Prozess und nicht jede Aussage jeder Behörde  hat Dauerwert.

Je mehr Anfragen einzelner Angler bei den Behörden eingehen und je mehr Angler an weit entfernten Gewässern  angetroffen werden, desto größer dürfte das Risiko sein, dass weitere Einschränkungen kommen werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

direkt anlasten tue ich es dem Verband ja auch nicht, er hat es halt, aus anglerischer Sicht, etwas gut ausgelegt.
Aber dass man beim StMELF erstmal keinen hat, der merkt dass 50 Kilometer und "unmittelbare nähere Umgebung zum Wohnort" ganz einfach nicht, auch annähernd nicht, zusammenpassen verwundert mich jetzt schon  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## robdasilva (12. April 2020)

Hallo,
also bei uns an mehreren Gewässern wurde den Angler das Angeln in der Nacht untersagt von der Polizei.
Sie erhielten eine Verwarnung weil ein Zelt aufgebaut war, und wurden darauf hingewiesen das sie bis Abends
das Zelt abgebaut haben müssen und das Gewässer verlassen sein muss.
Es wurde darauf hingewiesen das es sich dabei um Camping handelt. Nach Nachfrage wenn mann ohne Zelt
in der Nacht draussen schläft, kam genau die gleiche Aussage. Einmal im Landkreis Günzburg und einmal Landkreis
Unterallgäu.
Das Angeln unter Tags stellt hingegen kein Problem dar, so die Aussage der Polizeibeamten (natürlich alleine nicht in Gruppen).
Mir kommt einfach das so vor, das das jede Polizeistreife anderst auslegt, alles sehr komisch.
Keine Ahnung warum da nicht mal ne einheitliche Regelung kommt und gut.

Ich für meinen Teil bleib jetzt erst mal zu Hause, hab da keinen Bock mehr auf Diskussionen mit der Polizei, wobei ich aber auch sagen muss
das die Kontrollen alle freundlich blieben, wenigstens etwas.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also bei uns an mehreren Gewässern wurde den Angler das Angeln in der Nacht untersagt von der Polizei.
> Sie erhielten eine Verwarnung weil ein Zelt aufgebaut war, und wurden darauf hingewiesen das sie bis Abends
> das Zelt abgebaut haben müssen und das Gewässer verlassen sein muss.
> ...



Hallo,

bei den derzeitigen Ausgangsbeschränkungen in Bayern ist ein Übernachten am Wasser, wie auch sonst außerhalb der Wohnung nicht zulässig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## robdasilva (12. April 2020)

Hallo,

nur steht das hald nirgends eindeutig. 
Ich weiss von einigen Bekannten das sie seit Freitag über Ostern am Wasser sind, ohne irgendein Prolem.
Das ist einfach das Problem das es jeder auslegt wie er will, darum eine einheitliche Regelung die festgeschrieben ist und gut.
Es kann doch nicht sein das der eine kontrolliert wird und es verboten ist und 20km weiter der auch kontrolliert wird und weiterfischen darf.

Gruss Rob


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ich weiss von einigen Bekannten das sie seit Freitag über Ostern am Wasser sind, ohne irgendein Prolem



Gleiches Recht für alle, aber nicht gleiches Unrecht.

Ich habe aber auch gehört, dass so manchem Angler das Übernachten am Gewässer untersagt wurde.

Ob es da ne konkrete Vorschrift gibt oder das Auslegungssache ist, weiß ich nicht.

Rein von der Logik her, wäre es m.E. vom Infektionsrisiko weniger Risiko im Bivy zu übernachten, als abends nach Hause zu fahren und am nächsten Tag zurückzukehren.

Aber wie bereits andere angemerkt haben, sollte man sich lieber nicht auf Diskussionen mit der Polizei einlassen.

Das könnte im Zweifel zu einer weiteren Verschärfung der Regeln führen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur steht das hald nirgends eindeutig.
> Ich weiss von einigen Bekannten das sie seit Freitag über Ostern am Wasser sind, ohne irgendein Prolem.
> ...



Hallo,

das ist ja das Problem, einige Sachen müssten klarer dargestellt werden. Stattdessen ist aber manchmal Wischiwaschi zu lesen.
Die Verordnung zur Ausgangsbeschränkung sagt zum Verlassen der Wohnung aus: Das Verlassen der eigenen Wohnung ist nur bei Vorliegen triftiger Gründe erlaubt; hier Sport und Bewegung in frischer Luft. Ich lese da nichts vom Übernachten in diesem Zusammenhang heraus.
Mir stinkt es auch, dass mir die Corana-Sache den Start in die Forellensaison versaut hat. Meine beiden Haupt-Forellengewässer sind 22 bzw. 65 Kilometer von mir entfernt, selbst die 22 Kilometer entsprechen keinesfalls der in der Verordnung erwähnten unmittelbaren Umgebung zum Wohnort, also lass ich es, wenn auch schweren Herzens und hoffe, dass es bis zum Beginn der Hechtsaison (1. Mai) hier Auflockerungen gibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mir stinkt es auch, dass mir die Corana-Sache den Start in die Forellensaison versaut hat. Meine beiden Haupt-Forellengewässer sind 22 bzw. 65 Kilometer von mir entfernt, selbst die 22 Kilometer entsprechen keinesfalls der in der Verordnung erwähnten unmittelbaren Umgebung zum Wohnort, also lass ich es, wenn auch schweren Herzens und hoffe, dass es bis zum Beginn der Hechtsaison (1. Mai) hier Auflockerungen gibt



Das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung des Posters, entspricht aber nicht dem Wortlaut der aktuellen Version  der Verordnung der Ausgangsbeschänkung Bayerns!

Gerne an Interessierte aus Bayern per PN


----------



## Forelle74 (12. April 2020)

Hab nen Zeitungsartikel über das Thema gesehen:








						Fischen in Corona-Zeiten: Immer wieder Ärger am Haken - Ein Angler berichtet - idowa
					

Was ist noch erlaubt und was nicht? In Zeiten von Covid-19 hat in dieser Frage scheinbar kaum noch jemand den kompletten Durchblick. Das ruft immer wieder auch Menschen auf den Plan, die denken, sie hätten einen „großen Fang“ gemacht. Sie melden nahezu jeden, der sich draußen aufhält – auch...




					www.idowa.de
				



Ich kommentiere den jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Blueser (12. April 2020)

Das Denunziantentum erlebt zur Zeit Hochkonjunktur. Ist aber, rein subjektiv, von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich ...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung des Posters, entspricht aber nicht dem Wortlaut der aktuellen Version  der Verordnung der Ausgangsbeschänkung Bayerns!
> 
> Gerne an Interessierte aus Bayern per PN



Hallo,

laut Landsfischereiverband Bayern: Angeln Sie wohnortnah (in unmittelbarer näheren Umgebung). Und unmittelbare nähere Umgebung ist nunmal nicht 20 Kilometer entfernt. Das ist keine persönliche Entscheidung von mir, sondern das ist durch die Definition des Wortes unmittelbar so vorgegeben und danach bedeutet unmittelbar ganz einfach: in keiner oder kaum einer räumlichen Entfernung. 
Aus diesem Grund liest man auch nichts mehr auf den entsprechenden Seiten von den Anfangs genannten Radius von 50 Kilometern. Was ja auch, gelinde gesagt Unfug war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## robdasilva (12. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut Landsfischereiverband Bayern: Angeln Sie wohnortnah (in unmittelbarer näheren Umgebung). Und unmittelbare nähere Umgebung ist nunmal nicht 20 Kilometer entfernt. Das ist keine persönliche Entscheidung von mir, sondern das ist durch die Definition des Wortes unmittelbar so vorgegeben und danach bedeutet unmittelbar ganz einfach: in keiner oder kaum einer räumlichen Entfernung.
> Aus diesem Grund liest man auch nichts mehr auf den entsprechenden Seiten von den Anfangs genannten Radius von 50 Kilometern. Was ja auch, gelinde gesagt Unfug war.
> ...



Einem Freund von mir wurde Samstag von einer Woche zu diesem Thema gesagt von einer Polizeistreife das für sie Ortsnah maximal 35km ist.
Ich denke aber da auch so wie du, drum bleibe ich zur Zeit zu Hause da ich auch 25km fahren muss.

Gruss Rob


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Angeln Sie wohnortnah



Damit geht man im Zweifel Diskussionen mit der Staatsgewalt jedenfalls besser aus dem Weg, auch wenn es keine feste Kilometerbegrenzung gibt.

Die Zahl (über) 50 km hat aber z.B. auch Innenminister Herrmann erwähnt, allerdings im Zusammenhang mit Ausflügen in die Berge.



robdasilva schrieb:


> von einer Polizeistreife das für sie Ortsnah maximal 35km



Wird halt auch hier im Einzelfall Auslegungssache sein.

Trotzdem besser keine Diskussionen anfangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

robdasilva schrieb:


> Einem Freund von mir wurde Samstag von einer Woche zu diesem Thema gesagt von einer Polizeistreife das für sie Ortsnah maximal 35km ist.
> Ich denke aber da auch so wie du, drum bleibe ich zur Zeit zu Hause da ich auch 25km fahren muss.
> 
> Gruss Rob



Hallo,

am Anfang wurde ja da auch auf den entsprechenden Seiten der Fischereiverbände und auch des Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft umd Forsten das mit 50 Kilometern definiert, bis offensichtlich dann jemand darauf kam, dass das eben falsch ist. So ab den 3. April verschwand dann diese Angabe auf den entsprechenden Seiten, und wurde dann mit wohnortnah oder "jegliche längere Anfahrt zu den Gewässern vermeiden" umschrieben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bis offensichtlich dann jemand darauf kam, dass das eben falsch ist



Richtig, weil es eben keine feste Kilometerbegrenzung gibt.

Je näher man am Wohnort angelt, desto weniger Risiko, dass es Diskussionen mit der Polizei gibt.

Da machst Du schon alles richtig.

Ich werde mich auch auf die für mich nächstgelegenen Gewässer beschränken und nichts ausreizen.


----------



## robdasilva (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es hald das Problem das ich kein Gewässer Ortsnah habe, drum heisst es zu Hause bleiben und gut.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2020)

robdasilva schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es hald das Problem das ich kein Gewässer Ortsnah habe, drum heisst es zu Hause bleiben und gut.
> 
> Gruss Rob



Ausdrücklich NEIN, habe dir das per PN geschriebene


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das ist freilich relativ. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Nachbarschaft. Der Nachbar, mit dem ich mein Grundstück Zaun an Zaun habe ist mein unmittelbarer Nachbar. Der im übernächsten Grundstück Wohnende ist ganz klar noch mein Nachbar, aber eben nicht mein unmittelbarer Nachbar mehr.
Bei den Gewässern ist da die Entfernung schon weiter zu fassen. Es fließt ja auch nicht gleich hinter dem eigenen Zaun ein zu befischendes Gewässer (habe ich schon mal erwähnt). Ob und wieviel Kilometer jetzt da als unmittelbar wohnortnah anzusehen sind ist bis zu einer gewissen Entfernung schon auch Auslegungssache.
Ich nehme da als Vergleich die von mir etwa 10 Kilometer entfernte Kleinstadt Cadolzburg. Mir wäre nie die Idee gekommen diese als unmittelbar bei meinem Wohnort zu verorten. Anders als z.B. Zirndorf welches von mir 1- 5 Kilometer entfernt ist.
Noch dazu ist im Aufruf vom Verband enthalten, dass man da zurückhaltend sein soll, damit das mit dem Angeln nicht noch ganz gestrichen wird. Wortwörtlich: wir sollen es als Privileg betrachten momentan noch Angeln gehen zu dürfen und hier eben sehr zurückhaltend sein (bei den Entfernungen).

Petri Heil

Lajos

Petr


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. April 2020)

Es gibt in der Verordnung der Ausgangsbeschränkung (AV) keine Ortangabe im betreffenden Punkt 5.

Was diesen angeht, hat das Innenministerium am Gründonnerstag hinsichtlich des Osterwochenendes ausdrücklich festgelegt, dass die AV keine Ortsgebundenheit, keine örtliche Beschränkung, vorsieht!

Eigentlich habe ich hiermit schon zuviel in diesem "Angel"board geschrieben, aber  diese Sturheit, eigenes Empfinden und seine Interpretationen teils schon in der dynamischen Entwicklung überholten über  aktuell rechtliches zu stellen und damit Angler in Bayern zu verunsichern, ist schon ärgerlich!

Wen es interessiert, wie es wirklich ist, weiterhin per PN!


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen bei uns wurde in der örtlichen Tageszeitung vom 6. April dieser Artikel veröffentlicht :

Angeln in Corona-Zeiten 


Dieser Witz wird bei Anglern immer wieder gerne erzählt: Sitzen zwei Männer mit der Rute in der Hand am Wasser . Keiner redet . 
Nach zwei Stunden schlägt der eine sein Bein übers andere . Daraufhin sein Kollege verärgert : Wollen wir jetzt tanzen oder fischen ?
Petrijüngern ist natürlich klar , das diese Methode typisch für das Ansitzangeln ist . Mit viel Geduld und einem ausreichenden Getränkevorrat sitzt
der Angler stundenlang auf seinen Stuhl und wartet darauf , dass an der Schnur das Glöckchen erklingt.

Wesentlich mehr in Bewegung sind dagegen die Spinn - und Fliegenfischer . Sie schmeißen unentwegt ihre künstlichen Köder ins Wasser , drehen 
an der Rolle , holen den Köder zurück , schmeißen ihn wieder rein, holen ihn raus , schmeißen ihn wieder rein ....... ! Dieses emsige Treiben beobachtet 
der tiefenentspannte Karpfenjäger oft mit einem spöttischen Lächeln . Doch nun haben die Ansitzangler ihre Quittung bekommen.

Da Angeln trotz Ausgangsbeschränkung in Corona- Zeiten als Sport zählt und somit erlaubt ist , waren die heimischen Seen in den vergangen Tagen gut besucht .
Dementsprechend gab es auch Kontrollen von der Polizei . Spinn - und Fliegenfischer wurden freundlich begrüßt . Hin und wieder kam die obligatorische Frage :
,, Beißt was ? "  Den Karpfenfischern jedoch ist ihr Lächeln schnell vergangen . Sie mussten auf polizeilicher Anweisung den See verlassen .
Denn : ,, Was ihr da macht , das hat mit Sport nichts zu tun " , erklärte lapidar ein Kommissar .


Da ich aus persönlichen Gesprächen mit Angelkollegen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die in verschiedenen Vereinen sind ,das selbe wieder fahren ist wie in dem Artikel geschildert halte ich mich ebenso an die Ausgangsbeschränkung bis man näheres weis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

carphunter 47 schrieb:


> Da Angeln trotz Ausgangsbeschränkung in Corona- Zeiten als Sport zählt und somit erlaubt ist


Für Bayern ist die Aussage falsch.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Verordnung der Ausgangsbeschränkung (AV) keine Ortangabe im betreffenden Punkt 5.
> 
> Was diesen angeht, hat das Innenministerium am Gründonnerstag hinsichtlich des Osterwochenendes ausdrücklich festgelegt, dass die AV keine Ortsgebundenheit, keine örtliche Beschränkung, vorsieht!
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich hiermit schon zuviel in diesem "Angel"board geschrieben, aber  diese Sturheit, eigenes Empfinden und seine Interpretationen teils schon in der dynamischen Entwicklung überholten über  aktuell rechtliches zu stellen und damit Angler in Bayern zu verunsichern, ist schon ärgerlich



Hallo Toni

zur Verunsicherung der Angler, da haben schon die entsprechenden offiziellen Stellen dazu beigetragen.
Angefangen vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten über den Landesfischereiverband Bayern bis hin zu den Bezirksverbänden.
Drei verschiedenen Versionen innerhalb von 8 Tagen, bei allen drei aufgeführten Organisationen zeugen nicht gerade von einer klaren, duchdachten Linie.
Dies als dynamische Entwicklung zu bezeichnen ist schon ganz schön euphemistisch. Ich nenne das konzeptlos. Als ich noch in Lohn und Brot stand und ich wäre meinem Chef innerhalb von einer Woche mit drei verschiedenen Versionen zu einer Sache gekommen so hätte ich günstigenfalls zu hören bekommen: Überlegen Sie sich vorher, was Sie schreiben.
Es ist auch nicht meine Interpretation der Bezeichnung "in unmittelbarer Nähe", sondern ganz einfach die des Dudens und die gilt halt. Oder was glaubst Du, an was sich ein Richter halten würde, wenn ein Angler eventuell wegen einer zu langen Anfahrt zu einem Gewässer, vor Gericht landen würde und es unterschiedliche Auffassungen über die Bezeichnung unmittelbare Nähe geben sollte?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2020)

Für Bayern ist die Aussage Falsch .

Wie in diesen Beiträgen bereits erwähnt von robdasilva  die Landkreise Unterallgäu , Günzburg und der Landkreis Augsburg liegen in Bayern im Regierungsbezirk Schwaben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Wen das aktuell rechtliche in Bayern hinsichtlich Angeln interessiert, gerne weiterhin per PN.

Aufgrund der vielen Anfragen, besonders von außerhalb des ABs, bitte ich um Verständis, dass ich nicht immer sofort anworten kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

carphunter 47 schrieb:


> Für Bayern ist die Aussage Falsch .
> 
> Wie in diesen Beiträgen bereits erwähnt von robdasilva  die Landkreise Unterallgäu , Günzburg und der Landkreis Augsburg liegen in Bayern im Regierungsbezirk Schwaben.



Die Aussage, Angeln ist Sport und deswegen erlaubt, ist falsch!


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2020)

Hallo Toni 
Kannst mir ja eine persönliche Nachricht an meine email schicken.

Gruß Carphunter 47


----------



## fishhawk (13. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Aussage, Angeln ist Sport und deswegen erlaubt, ist falsch!



Dass Angeln kein Sport ist, sehe ich genauso.  Egal ob in Bayern oder anderswo.

Dass im Landkreis Peine nun ein Betretungsverbot für Angelgewässer erlassen wurde, weil das angeblich Sportstätten seien, ändert da auch nichts daran.

Könnte ich mir in Bayern jetzt kaum vorstellen.

Ich hoffe, ich muss mich da nie revidieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. April 2020)

Die Begründung des triftigen Grundes im Sinne des Punktes 5 der AV für Angeln ist nicht Sport.


----------



## fishhawk (13. April 2020)

hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Begründung des triftigen Grundes im Sinne des Punktes 5 der AV für Angeln ist nicht Sport.



Sehe ich auch so.

Die meisten Jäger, Angler, Teichwirte und Imker bewegen sich aber an der frischen Luft und/oder versorgen Tiere,.

http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/coronavirus


----------



## kridkram (16. April 2020)

Junge Junge, ist das wirklich so kompliziert bei euch in Bayern? 
Da hab ich Glück das ich in Sachsen wohne! Bei uns zählt Angeln als Sport/  Freizeitbeschäftigung und zählt daher zu den Dingen die nötig sind um keinen Lagerkoller zu bekommen und als Ausgleich zur Arbeit sowie geistiger Fitness. 
Hier ist es ganz eindeutig geregelt, man darf sich von seinem Wohnort nur max 15km entfernen, wobei nicht Luftlinie zählt, sondern zu fahrende Kilometer. 
Hier ist ne Talsperre,  so das ich Glück habe. Am Osterfreitag war ich gegen Abend mal schauen, es saßen viele Angler. Gegen 20 Uhr kam die Polizei und hat kontrolliert, hab das mit dem Fernglas beobachtet. An Anglern wo der Abstand passte, sind sie vorbei gelaufen, aber bei einer Gruppe von 4 Personen blieben sie stehen. Da 2 Kinder dabei waren und eine Frau, tippe ich auf Familie und das wäre dann ok, zumal sie sitzen blieben und die Polizei weiter lief.
Wir haben einen Vereinskontrolleur, welcher direkt am Wasser wohnt, er kontrolliert jetzt viel und hat auch schon etliche Angler nach Hause geschickt, da nach Einsicht in die Papiere der Wohnort klar war. Einer wollte diskutieren über die Strecke, da hat er über Google die Route ermittelt, waren 4km mehr, der Angler hat sich dann geschlagen gegeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Junge Junge, ist das wirklich so kompliziert bei euch in Bayern?



Da ist nichts kompliziert in Bayern, angeln ist ja unkomliziert erlaubt, nur die Begründung in der Zeitung, dass Angeln erlaubt sei, weil es Sport ist, ist falsch.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hier ist es ganz eindeutig geregelt, man darf sich von seinem Wohnort nur max 15km entfernen, wobei nicht Luftlinie zählt, sondern zu fahrende Kilometer.



Da hab ich in BW wohl Glück, dass es keine festgelegte räumliche Grenze gibt.
Bei nur 15 Km bis zum Gewässer, würde ich keine Chance haben zum Angeln zu kommen.
Morgen bekomme ich mein neues Boot an den Baggersee geliefert, Entfernung, wie schon weiter vorne geschrieben, 60 Kilometer!
Mit der weiteren Lockerung der Coronamaßnahmen ist es zu erwarten, dass auch die Angelgeschäfte nächste Woche wieder öffnen und ich so bis zum Ende der Raubfischschonzeit(15.5), noch mit dann wieder kaufbaren Würmern, den Schleien nachstellen kann.

Jürgen


----------



## Floma (16. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das Denunziantentum erlebt zur Zeit Hochkonjunktur. Ist aber, rein subjektiv, von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich ...


Anderes Bundesland aber unserer Innenminister Strobel (BW) hat dieses furchtbare Verhalten auch noch befeuert und zur Meldung auf Verdacht animiert.


----------



## Oanga83 (17. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts kompliziert in Bayern, angeln ist ja unkomliziert erlaubt, nur die Begründung in der Zeitung, dass Angeln erlaubt sei, weil es Sport ist, ist falsch.


Hallo,
Leider ist es kompliziert.
Unser Verein hat z.b.einige Gewässer freigegeben da in der Nähe die Elite wohnt, die Gewässer die aber weiter entfernt der sogenannten Elite liegen sind bis zum 3.5.gesperrt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Leider ist es kompliziert.
> Unser Verein hat z.b.einige Gewässer freigegeben da in der Nähe die Elite wohnt, die Gewässer die aber weiter entfernt der sogenannten Elite liegen sind bis zum 3.5.gesperrt.



Das hat euer Vorstand so festlegt. Niemand wird in Bayern gezwungen, wegen Corona Gewässer für das Angeln zu sperren.

Grüße von einem Vorstand (der kein Gewässer wegen Corona gesperrt hat)


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. April 2020)

Oanga83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Leider ist es kompliziert.
> Unser Verein hat z.b.einige Gewässer freigegeben da in der Nähe die Elite wohnt, die Gewässer die aber weiter entfernt der sogenannten Elite liegen sind bis zum 3.5.gesperrt.



Das ist aber ein hausgemachtes Problem des Vereins und hat mit der allgemeinenn Regelung, Angeln ist als triftiger Grund erlaubt, nichts zu tun.


----------



## andreas0815 (19. April 2020)

*Hallo Zusammen,*

das Angeln in Bayern ist Erlaubt unter folgenden Kriterien .........
siehe .............








						Homepage
					

lll➤ Auf Angelmagazin.de erfährst du alles über's Angeln. Wir verraten dir Tipps und Tricks ✓ und testen Köder und Tackle. ✓ Jetzt ansehen.




					angelmagazin.de
				





wenn wir uns alle daran halten wird es kein Problem geben 


ANGELN IST MEHR ALS EIN HOBBY ES IST EINE LEBENSEINSTELLUNG !!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

andreas0815 schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen,*
> 
> das Angeln in Bayern ist Erlaubt unter folgenden Kriterien .........
> siehe .............
> ...



Die Mitteilung im Anglermagazin.de ist durch Information des StELF (Bayersiches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirschaft und Forsten)  bereits seit 07.04.2020 veraltert.


----------



## andreas0815 (19. April 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Mitteilung im Anglermagazin.de ist durch Information des StELF (Bayersiches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirschaft und Forsten)  bereits seit 07.04.2020 veraltert.
> Peinlich, dafür Werbung zu machen.



Dann die Seite halt Aktualisieren  


es soll keine Werbung sein sondern Tatsachen die sich täglich am Wasser abspielen!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

War mir gleich klar, dass das keine Werbung sein sollte, weswegen ich schneller den Satz rausnahm, als du geantwortet hast  PETRI


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> bereits seit 07.04.2020 veraltert



Also ich finde da als erstes einen link zu den Infos des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern . Wie aktuell dessen Informationen sind  kann ich nur mutmaßen.

Ob im Kommentar vom Angelmagazin der Begriff "wohnortnah" nun was anders bedeutet als die Umschreibung "in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung" wie beim StMELF Bayern, kann ich als Laie natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Im Zweifel ist es wahrscheinlich ratsamer, sich direkt auf den Webseiten der zuständigen Ministerien/Behörden zu informieren.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den triftigen Grund Angeln regelt das SteLF, nicht ein Verband.
Zudem ist im Anglermagazin.de ein Zitat, das inzwischen nicht mehr dem Wortlaut des links sachlich entspricht.
Ein Anglermagazin, das den Anspruch erhebt, zu informieren, sollte nicht über 2 Wochen Aktullem nachhinken.
Und da gab es kleine, feine, aber eben erhebliche und rechtlich notwendige Änderungen!


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ein Anglermagazin, das den Anspruch erhebt, zu informieren, sollte nicht über 2 Wochen Aktullem nachhinken.



Sehe ich auch so.

Allerdings kann ich den Screenshot in meinem Browser eh nicht lesen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den triftigen Grund Angeln regelt das SteLF, nicht ein Verband.



Wer ist das SteLF ?

Bisher dachte ich, dass die Ausgangsbeschränkungen durch die 2. BayIfSMV geregelt werden, die vom Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Gesundheit und Pflege erlassen wurde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Mitteilung im Anglermagazin.de ist durch Information des StELF (*Bayersiches Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirschaft und Forsten*)  bereits seit 07.04.2020 veraltert.


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> bereits seit 07.04.2020 veraltert.



Aber dann sind m.E. die Infos von 

http://www.stmelf.bayern.de/ministerium/241613/

ebenso veraltet, denn da steht momentan zum Thema Angeln immer noch der Stand vom 07.04.2020.

Mittlerweile gilt aber m.W. die  2. BayIfSMV vom 16. April 2020

Das könnte dann z.B. schon nen Unterschied machen, mit wem ich zum Fischen gehen darf.

Kann ich als Laie natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

SteLF ist aktuell
seit 2.4.20

und für uns Angler ändert sich das erst morgen!


----------



## fishhawk (19. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und für uns Angler änderts sich das erst morgen!



Für uns Angler und den Rest der Einwohner!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. April 2020)

Interessant ist ja: Im Bußgeldkatalog 2.4.20 ist ja der Mindestabstand von 1,5 Meter nicht aufgenommen; die Unterschreitung durfte und darf nicht mit Bußgeld bewertet werden. Das Innenministerium hat die Polizei darüber in Bayern informiert.
ABER die Polizei ist angehalten, wenn mehr als 2 Personen zusammenstehen oder aber eben der Mindestabstand von 2 Personen nicht eingehalten wird, auf triftigen Grund zu kontrollieren und dann eben das Bußgeld zu vergeben


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. April 2020)

In Kiel schert sich darum niemand einen Schexxdreck.  Ich bin heute am Satorikai zum schauen gewesen. Dort standen Sie dicht an dicht, mit Frauen Kindern  in Gruppen mit bis zu 12 Personen, Tische wurden da aufgebaut, Tee ausgeschenkt, Essen stand dort,  das ganze hatte fast Volksfest Atmosphäre. Das waren aber nur Bürger mit Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## fishhawk (20. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Den triftigen Grund Angeln regelt das SteLF, nicht ein Verband.



Seit 0.00 Uhr gilt in Bayern die Zweite Bayerische Infektionsschutzmaßnahmenverordnung 

Auf der Webseite des StMELF steht aber z.B. immer noch , dass Angeln nur mit Personen erlaubt ist, mit denen man zusammenlebt.

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern bittet auf seiner Webseite auch immer noch nur alleine oder mit Familienangehörigen zum Angeln zu gehen.

Beim Verband steht  "Aufruf an die Mitglieder",   beim StMELF steht "Fragen und Antworten" und bei der 2. BayIfSMV ist die Rechtsgrundlage genannt, ebenso wann erlassen, wann sie in Kraft tritt und abläuft und von wem sie erlassen wurde.

Ordnungswidrigkeiten wegen Unterschreitung des Mindestabstandes hab ich dort aber auch nur für Betreiber von Ladengeschäften oder Verantwortliche in Dienstleistungsbetrieben gefunden.

Muss jeder selber entscheiden wonach er sich richten will.

Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht auf Diskussionen mit der Polizei ankommen lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. April 2020)

" Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht auf Diskussionen mit der Polizei ankommen lassen. "

Gut so!

Zurückhaltung und Vernunft und auch Selbstdisziplin sind nicht nur -aber gerade- in dieser Corona Zeit, sehr wichtig!

Und ich selbst gehe alleine angeln, suche Abstand und wahre Abstand und erbitte größtmöglichen Abstand und genieße die Ruhe beim Angeln wie einen Kurzurlaub für 2 Std.

Aber, um was es mir bei den links und machen Postings hier geht (nicht Du gemeint):
Aus eigenem Empfinden, eigener Einstellung  und persönlicher Entscheidung faktisch falsches statt gegebenen auszusagen, war nie ein gutes Ratgeben.


----------



## fishhawk (20. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und ich selbst gehe alleine angeln, suche Abstand und wahre Abstand und erbitte größtmöglichen Abstand und genieße die Ruhe beim Angeln



So hab ich das auch schon vor Corona meistens gemacht. 

Das schränkt dann die Gewässer- und Stellenauswahl schon etwas ein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Seit 0.00 Uhr gilt in Bayern die Zweite Bayerische Infektionsschutzmaßnahmenverordnung
> 
> Auf der Webseite des StMELF steht aber z.B. immer noch , dass Angeln nur mit Personen erlaubt ist, mit denen man zusammenlebt.



Steht ganz aktuell zum heutigen Tag im StELF


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Steht ganz aktuell zum heutigen Tag im StELF



Hat halt jeder so seine eigene Meinung was "ganz aktuell" bedeutet.

Als ich gestern Vormittag das letzte Mal geschaut habe, stand auf der Webseite des StMELF noch die alte Regelung.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Coronavirus – Wichtige Informationen
		

Aktueller geht's nicht.
Ich hab gestern auch rein geschaut da stand so drin wie heute.

Und der Zusatz mit der Kontaktperson ist neu.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Ich könnte mal eine gesicherte Information gebrauchen! 
Wo fängt Reisen an und was ist noch Angeln ?
Es geht um folgendes .
Ich wohne in Braunschweig und möchte gerne nach Brandenburg an der Havel zum Angeln ! Das sind so 170 KM über den Daumen. .....
Es ist keine Übernachtung geplant, Morgens hin und Abends zurück. 
Wäre das eine Reise oder ist das Angeln gefahren? 
Ich persönlich kann nur mutmaßen ,aber wie sieht das momentan tatsächlich rechtlich aus ?

LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Aktueller geht's nicht.



Wie gesagt, hat halt jeder seine eigene Auslegung von aktuell.

Als ich gestern Vormittag so gegen 9:00 Uhr das letzte Mal geschaut habe, stand da noch "akt. 07.04.2020" .

Wann es dann aktualisiert wurde, weiß ich nicht.

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, da es ja scheinbar nur ne Information und keine Rechtsnorm ist.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann nur mutmaßen ,aber wie sieht das momentan tatsächlich rechtlich aus ?



Da müsstest Du wohl mal in den Verordnungen von Niedersachsen und Brandenburg nachlesen.

Wenn da nichts konkret geregelt ist, hängt das im Zweifel von der Auslegung der jeweiligen Rechtsorgane ab.


----------



## Thomas. (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal eine gesicherte Information gebrauchen!
> Wo fängt Reisen an und was ist noch Angeln ?
> Es geht um folgendes .
> Ich wohne in Braunschweig und möchte gerne nach Brandenburg an der Havel zum Angeln ! Das sind so 170 KM über den Daumen. .....
> ...



für mich ist das unter normalen umständen ein Tagesausflug, aber was ist heute schon normal?


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2020)

Schwierige Lage, der sachverhalt allgemeinverfügung -corona ist erstmal ländersache. Du müsstest also erstmal schauen ob Niedersachsen was in der verfügung hat was dagegen spricht und dann auch noch Brandeburg oder mcpom. Nicht zu vergessen das gemeinden oder städte auchnochmal eigene verfügungen haben. Ich würde es so machen: wenn gegen keine verfügung verstoßen wird ist gesunder menschenverstandt angesagt. Soll heisen das wenn du allein zum angeln unterwegs bist du auch keinen (corona)kontakt haben kannst. Welcher ordnungshüter soll dir da was böses(dürfen) ? Übrigens findest du auf den webseiten der landesanglerverbände sehr gute rechtliche Aufklärung.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen!
Ich vermute es ähnlich!
Leider finde ich keine Verordnungen die es genau bestätigen! Weil Angeln Erlaubt aber Reise verboten! 
Ist alles sehr undurchsichtig im Moment irgendwie!

Danke und LG Michael


----------



## Hering 58 (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich könnte mal eine gesicherte Information gebrauchen!
> Wo fängt Reisen an und was ist noch Angeln ?
> Es geht um folgendes .
> Ich wohne in Braunschweig und möchte gerne nach Brandenburg an der Havel zum Angeln ! Das sind so 170 KM über den Daumen. .....
> ...


Wir Hamburger dürfen auch nicht nach SH,MV zum angeln.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wir Hamburger dürfen auch nicht nach SH,MV zum angeln.


Für Brandenburg gibt es das Verbot nicht, aber Reiseverbot 

LG Michael


----------



## honter (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Thema Corona und Nachtangeln aus?

Ist es erlaubt im Rahmen des Nachtangelns ein "Wetterschutz" samt Liege aufzubauen und am Wasser zu Nächtigen?!?
Ich möchte dies an einem kleinem Vereinssee in Hessen machen, und habe Angst das dies unter "Campen" fällt und quasi doch nicht erlaubt ist bei der momentanen Situation...?

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Stunden in google und auch in diesem Forum verbracht und bin leider nirgends wirklich schlau geworden.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß David


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

honter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit Thema Corona und Nachtangeln aus?
> 
> ...


Nein! Solange der Wetterschutz am See erlaubt ist  ( meist Zelt ohne Boden )
Kann dir niemand deshalb was ,wird bei uns hier auch zahlreich gemacht! 

LG


----------



## honter (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nein! Solange der Wetterschutz am See erlaubt ist  ( meist Zelt ohne Boden )
> Kann dir niemand deshalb was ,wird bei uns hier auch zahlreich gemacht!
> 
> LG



Also mein Zelt ohne Boden mit Liege ist erlaubt? Und natürlich darin zu Nächtigen?
( Ist Grundsätzlich vor Corona auch schon bei uns am Vereinsgewässer erlaubt gewesen )


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

honter schrieb:


> Also mein Zelt ohne Boden mit Liege ist erlaubt? Und natürlich darin zu Nächtigen?
> ( Ist Grundsätzlich vor Corona auch schon bei uns am Vereinsgewässer erlaubt gewesen )


Ja Zelt ohne Boden fällt nicht unter Camping! Solange das an diesem Gewässer generell erlaubt ist, gibt es wegen Corona keine Extrabestimmungen !

LG


----------



## honter (21. April 2020)

Super Danke schonmal für die Info!

Zum Thema Zelt ohne Boden:
Gibt es dies irgendwo auch schriftlich wo ich das mal nachlesen kann, also das Zelt ohne Boden kein Camping ist? Ist ja ein wichtiges Thema in der Angelszene.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Für Brandenburg gibt es das Verbot nicht, aber Reiseverbot
> 
> LG Michael


In SH und MV sagen sie kein Tourismus?Und schon kann ich nicht nach SH.


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



honter schrieb:


> Gibt es dies irgendwo auch schriftlich wo ich das mal nachlesen kann, also das Zelt ohne Boden kein Camping ist?



Das kann man pauschal gar nicht beurteilen.

Das hängt von den jeweiligen gesetzlichen Regelungen der Bundesländer ab, dazu dann noch evtl. Verordnungen der Bezirke, Landkreise, Gemeinden und nicht zuletzt die Gewässerordnung des Bewirtschafters.  In Natur- oder Landschaftsschutzgebieten kann das auch wieder anders geregelt sein als auf Privatgrund.

Dass es oft nicht beanstandet wird, heißt im Umkehrschluss ja nicht, dass es auch überall erlaubt ist.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

honter schrieb:


> Super Danke schonmal für die Info!
> 
> Zum Thema Zelt ohne Boden:
> Gibt es dies irgendwo auch schriftlich wo ich das mal nachlesen kann, also das Zelt ohne Boden kein Camping ist? Ist ja ein wichtiges Thema in der Angelszene.


Das kannst du in der Gewässerordnung des Gewässers nachlesen! 
Zum Thema Nachtangeln und Corona gibt es nichts Schriftliches ! Das bedeutet kein spezielles Verbot zum Glück! 
Weil diesbezüglich ist alles weiterhin erlaubt was nicht ausdrücklich untersagt wurde !

LG Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar !
Aber wenn es vorher erlaubt war ,ist es durch Corona jetzt nicht speziell verboten! 
Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch " meistens "
Das sind eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche Themen! 

LG


----------



## Vanner (21. April 2020)

Für Brandenburg gilt:

Niemand hat es jetzt nötig, die Grenzen des erlaubten Handelns auszutesten. So ist zum Beispiel das Aufbauen und Verweilen in Wetterschutzvorrichtungen durch die Verordnung zur Eindämmung des Corona-Virus nicht gedeckt.  

Quelle: LAVB


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. April 2020)

Das Rechtliche hier rauszuklauben aus dem Geschriebenen - da habe ich schon fast keinen Bock mehr, zum angeln zu gehen .

Für mich stellt sich ebensowichtig die Frage, ob ich 1. noch angeln darf aber 2.und 3. genauso wichtig : ist 1 theoretisch erfüllt,

2. Möchte ich derzeit überhaupt noch angeln??

3. Sollte ich derzeit überhaupt noch angeln?

Ich habe keine Lust, mich oder andere zu gefährden...am See laufen gerade nicht wenige "Sorglose" zum Teil herum .

Kiddies, Jugendliche und der ein oder andere Beschränkte ( ich bspw. ) oder Asis , auch.

Das Angeln soll doch entspannen und nicht stressig sein, wenn Leute um einen herumschlawenzeln, die man nicht bei sich in der Nähe haben will?!

Sollte ich noch Angeln ? ... meine Truhe ist noch mit dem ein oder anderen Herbst-Barsch gefüllt , der baldigst mal gegessen werden sollte !

Eine schöne Flunder und 6 Platten-Filets auch noch.

Habe somit noch pie mal Daumen 10 Fisch-Essen auf Eis ... sollte ich da als Verwerter unbedingt zu Corona(Un)Zeit ans Wasser ?

Man soll doch grundsätzlich eher zu Hause bleiben - was ist das für ein signal, wenn alle Welt (inkl. Angler) zum See strömt?

Ich weiß es echt nicht.

R.S.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Wenn ich beim Angeln meinen Abstand einhalte zu anderen Anglern gefährte ich doch weder Andere noch mich selbst! 
Ich hab, aber schon immer, nen kleinen Wasserkanister im Auto und etwas Seife das man sich mal die Hände waschen kann! 
Ich kann durch Angeln absolut keine erhöhte Gefährdung erkennen! 
Einkaufen ,Arzt und Apothekengänge etc sind um ein vielfaches gefährlicher !

LG


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber wenn es vorher erlaubt war ,ist es durch Corona jetzt nicht speziell verboten!



Wer kann da schon sicher sein?

In Brandenburg scheint ja der bisher eigentlich erlaubte Wetterschutz wegen der Corona-Verordnungen momentan nicht  statthaft zu sein.

Im Zweifel würde ich mich vorher beim Gewässerbewirtschafter erkundigen.

Der kann vielleicht auch keine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft geben,  aber zumindest ne Verhaltensempfehlung.

Auch wenn es nicht explizit verboten ist, könnte es an manchen Gewässern momentan trotzdem nicht erwünscht sein, um kein Aufsehen zu erregen.

An abgelegenen Gewässern außer Sicht und Zugang  der Öffentlichkeit kann das dann wieder ganz anders sein.

Kann man leider nicht pauschal beurteilen.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls positive Auskünfte und ggf. verständnisvolle Polizeibeamte.


----------



## Vanner (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Angeln meinen Abstand einhalte zu anderen Anglern gefährte ich doch weder Andere noch mich selbst!
> Ich hab, aber schon immer, nen kleinen Wasserkanister im Auto und etwas Seife das man sich mal die Hände waschen kann!
> Ich kann durch Angeln absolut keine erhöhte Gefährdung erkennen!
> Einkaufen ,Arzt und Apothekengänge etc sind um ein vielfaches gefährlicher !



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Brandenburg scheint ja der bisher eigentlich erlaubte Wetterschutz wegen der Corona-Verordnungen momentan nicht statthaft zu sein



Das ist mir persönlich neu ! Wenn ich deine Aussage jetzt auch" nicht "anzweifel !
Wäre allerdings der Höhepunkt der Dummheit! 
Was hat Wetterschutz mit Corona zu tun? 
Mein Schirm oder Brolly hat noch niemand angesteckt! 

LG


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das ist mir persönlich neu ! Wenn ich deine Aussage jetzt auch" nicht "anzweifel !



Ich fasse halt den Begriff "nicht gedeckt" so auf, kann mich aber auch irren.

siehe Post #221

Müsste man Herrn Koppetzki fragen, wie es gemeint ist.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Mein Schirm oder Brolly hat noch niemand angesteckt!



Glaub ich Dir gerne.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Im Zweifel würde ich mich vorher beim Gewässerbewirtschafter erkundigen.
> 
> Der kann vielleicht auch keine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft geben,  aber zumindest ne Verhaltensempfehlung.



Wieso sollte ich also Bewirtschafter (1. Vorstand) hierzu irgendwelche Verhaltensempfehlungen geben?

Ich hab vorige Woche eines meiner Gewässer kontrolliert. Da war eine Gruppe junger Burschen mit ihren Freundinnen am Zelten. Die waren sichtlich in Panik. Hab ihnen gesagt, dass sie recht mutig sind, weil man ihre Autos von der Straße aus sieht, aber mich nur das regel-konforme Angeln interessiert.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. April 2020)

Ich habe am Wochenende an meinem Baggersee, vom äußeren Anschein keinen Unterschied von vor und während Corona erkennen können, gut das Freizeitbad/Campingplatz ist geschlossen, aber es waren dennoch jede Menge Freizeitler unterwegs.
Surfer, Radfahrer, Leistungsschwimmer (Neopren), Hundefreunde, Leute die wohl ne kleine Goa feiern wollten, die dann aber von den Sheriffs aufgelöst wurde.
Also alles in allem ein buntes Getummel!
Mein Boot hab ich eingeweiht und ein paar Stunden gefischt, alles gut!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (21. April 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich also Bewirtschafter (1. Vorstand) hierzu irgendwelche Verhaltensempfehlungen geben?



Viele Bewirtschafter haben schon ne gewisse Vorstellung, wie sich die Angler am Gewässer idealerweise verhalten sollten 

Wenn Dich die Autos und Zelte nicht gestört haben, brauchst Du aber nichts sagen.

Ich hab ja geschrieben "kann", nicht "muss".


----------



## robdasilva (22. April 2020)

Im Landkreis Günzburg (Bayern) wurden jetzt vermehrt Angler heimgeschickt weil sie ein Zelt ohne Boden aufgestellt haben.
Weil das manche Polizeistreifen jetzt als Camping auslegen.
Es kommt immer auf die Polizeistreife drauf an die einen kontrolliert.


Gruss Rob


----------



## bic zip (22. April 2020)

Vielleicht mal den Sartbeitrag aktualisieren.
Angeln an kommerziellen Forellenseen in NRW wieder erlaubt
Angelgeschäfte haben auch auf.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



robdasilva schrieb:


> Im Landkreis Günzburg (Bayern) wurden jetzt vermehrt Angler heimgeschickt weil sie ein Zelt ohne Boden aufgestellt haben. Weil das manche Polizeistreifen jetzt als Camping auslegen.
> Es kommt immer auf die Polizeistreife drauf an die einen kontrolliert.



Das war m.W. schon immer so, dass das ne Einzelfallentscheidung mit Beurteilung der Situation war und mit/ohne Boden nicht allein entscheidend war.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass die Beamten  zurzeit etwas weniger wohlwollend reagieren.

Ist halt nicht jeder so tolerant wie Naturliebhaber.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2020)

Hi,
in OWL (NRW) ist die Situation im Moment folgende: Normalerweise sind hier Angelzelte ob mit oder ohne Boden meist gestattet. Derzeit werden Angelzelte aber als Camping angesehen und Schirme ohne Überwurf werden geduldet. Wirklich transparent nachlesbar ist das nirgends. Leider war das absehbar, weil es sich manche Angelfreunde etwas zu gemütlich gemacht haben.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Normalerweise sind hier Angelzelte ob mit oder ohne Boden meist gestattet.



Wirklich offiziell gestattet oder nur geduldet?

Die Ordnungshüter müssen bei Verstößen ja die Rechtsquelle nennen können.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2020)

Hi, zumindest laut der Fischereierlaubnis sind sie erlaubt. Meist gibt es Beschränkungen bei der Farbe (grün oder tarnfarben) und Größe. Ich persönlich hatte noch keinen Kontakt zu den Ordnungshütern. Ein Vereinskollege wurde aber zum Abbau aufgefordert, weil er am Osterwochenende an einem sehr einsichtigen Baggersee gesessen hat. Er hat da nicht groß rumdiskutiert. Der Verein hat daraufhin Schilder angebracht, dass Angelzelte derzeit nicht erlaubt seien. Der Vorstand bemüht sich aber um Klärung.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Er hat da nicht groß rumdiskutiert



Hätte ich in der momentanen Situation auch nicht gemacht.

Die Allgemeinverfügung von NRW kenne ich auch nicht im Detail.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

meines Wissens sind Zelte, ob mit oder ohne Boden meist nur geduldet, da man ja nicht auf fremden Grund und Boden einfach zelten darf. Wir haben kein Jedermannsrecht wie z.B in Schweden.
Etwas anders sieht es aus, wenn z. B. dem Verein auch Ufergrundstücke gehören, also nicht nur das Fischereirecht, aber auch hier kann es Probleme mit dem Landratsamt geben, wenn da überzogen wird. Eine Wiese am Wasser, die einem Verein gehört ist trotzdem kein Campingplatz.
Unser Verein hatte da früher mal Probleme an unserem grossen Baggersee bekommen, wo uns auch einige Hektar Ufergrundstücke gehören, da konnten wir dann mit dem Landratsamt ein Gentlemen Agreement aushandeln: Auflage nicht mehr als 10 Einheiten gleichzeitig, egal ob Wohnwagen oder Zelt und anlegen von zwei Toiletten. Die Sache war mit dem Hinweis verbunden, wenn das nicht klappt kann die Genehmigung jederzeit widerrufen werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> da man ja nicht auf fremden Grund und Boden einfach zelten darf.



So kenne ich das auch.

Wo "Wetterschutz" aufhört und "Camping" anfängt, hängt m.W. eben nicht unbedingt davon ab, ob da nun ein Boden drin ist oder nicht.

Wenn Zelten bisher offiziell genehmigt war, jetzt wegen der Coronaverordnungen aber nicht mehr, müsste da eigentlich schon was in den betreffenden Verordnungen stehen.

Euer Baggersee dürfte für die meisten Mitglieder aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht "in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung" liegen.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2020)

Hi,
die Baggerseen inkl. Ufer gehören dem Verein. Die meisten Mitglieder haben etwa 1 - 8 Km Anfahrtsweg, wobei das in NRW eh keine Rolle spielt. Zu groß dürfen Zelte nicht sein und es müssen Angelzelte sein. Wohnmobile sind dagegen schon mehr als grenzwertig. In den Verordnungen steht nur was zu Camping. Als Toilettenersatz gibt es eine Klappspatenpflicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Euer Baggersee dürfte für die meisten Mitglieder aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht "in der unmittelbaren näheren Umgebung" liegen.
> [/QUOTE
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. April 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Baggerseen inkl. Ufer gehören dem Verein. Die meisten Mitglieder haben etwa 1 - 8 Km Anfahrtsweg, wobei das in NRW eh keine Rolle spielt. Zu groß dürfen Zelte nicht sein und es müssen Angelzelte sein. Wohnmobile sind dagegen schon mehr als grenzwertig. In den Verordnungen steht nur was zu Camping. Als Toilettenersatz gibt es eine Klappspatenpflicht.



Hallo,

geniesst und schweigt . Ging bei uns anfangs auch so 15 Jahre gut und dann stand das Landratsamt auf der Matte .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Der Vorstand bemüht sich aber um Klärung.



Spätestens dem müssten die Behörden dann die Rechtsgrundlage erklären können,.

Am Wasser würde ich mit der Polizei auch keinen Streit anfangen wollen.  Das könnte sonst ggf. dazu führen, dass die irgendwann vielleicht den Mindestabstand von 1,5m Meter unterschreiten.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2020)

Hi, soweit ich das gehört habe, verlief das Ganze recht entspannt und freundlich. Es gab auch keine Strafe o.Ä. Die Regelung, dass Angelzelte genutzt werden können, gilt eigentlich in der ganzen Region. Bislang war das auch problemlos, weil der Unterschied zu Campingzelten definiert wurde. Etwas anders sieht es an der Weser und den Kanälen aus. Einer meiner Vereine erlaubt sogar nur grüne Boote.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



punkarpfen schrieb:


> weil der Unterschied zu Campingzelten definiert wurde.



Wenn diese Definition früher rechtswirksam war und nun nicht mehr gilt, müsste das aber schon in irgendeiner Rechtsvorschrift stehen.

Das wird euer Vorstand dann aber sicherlich herausfinden.



punkarpfen schrieb:


> soweit ich das gehört habe, verlief das Ganze recht entspannt und freundlich.



Weil der betroffene Angler eben sich nicht auf Streitereien mit den Ordnungshütern eingelassen hat, sondern folgsam den Bitten der Polizisten nachgekommen ist.

Aus meiner Sicht auch die klügere Lösung für diese Situation.

Für die Zukunft wird der Vorstand dann hoffentlich abklären können, wie die Rechtslage ist .


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2020)

Hallo,



robdasilva schrieb:


> Es kommt immer auf die Polizeistreife drauf an die einen kontrolliert.



Scheint wirklich so zu sein.

Hab eben im Lokalteil gelesen, dass sich bei uns in der Gegend Anwohner beschweren, weil an einem Stausee auswärtige Angler  unbeanstandet in großer Zahl Zelt an Zelt  mit Grills, Bierkästen etc. hausen und entsprechenden Müll hinterlassen würden.

Anderswo werden dann Angler schon vom Gewässer verwiesen, nur weil sie ein Bivy ohne Boden aufstellen.

Wird wahrscheinlich im Ermessen der Streife  liegen, wann und ob sie einschreiten wollen oder nicht.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2020)

Was heist " es ist klüger sich nicht zu streiten" wenn es keine rechtsgrundlage gibt das man vom wasser geschickt wird, darf man schonmal nachfragen warum...


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2020)

Hallo,



steffen78 schrieb:


> Was heist " es ist klüger sich nicht zu streiten" wenn es keine rechtsgrundlage gibt das man vom wasser geschickt wird,



Wer kann mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es in diesen Fällen keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt?

Gegen ein Frage ist m.E. auch nichts einzuwenden.

Zwischen der Frage nach der Rechtsgrundlage und einem Streit liegen schon ein paar Eskalationsstufen.

Wenn der Angler sich im Recht fühlt, die Polizisten aber ebenfalls, muss aber eine Seite irgendwann nachgeben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. April 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal den Sartbeitrag aktualisieren.
> Angeln an kommerziellen Forellenseen in NRW wieder erlaubt
> Angelgeschäfte haben auch auf.



Ich danke Dir für Deinen wichtigen Themenbeitrag !

Dieser schon seit Ostern aktuelle Beitrag , durch den ich "up to date" gebracht wurde , ging hier im allgemeinen Geplänkel völlig unter !!!

Das thema lautet"dürfen wir noch angeln" und nicht "was ist ein Wetterschutz - Zelten !?"

Wenn der Thread nicht in Plauderei abdriften soll , sondern akkurat informieren soll, dann wäre ICH dafür, wenigstens die aktuelle Situation ( wohl schon seit OSTERN ) 

bzgl. der Veränderten Lage an kommerziellen Angelanlagen , hier abzubilden !!!

Oben steht noch weiterhin : "Angeln in NRW an den Anlagen VERBOTEN!"

Leute plaudert nicht, sonst wird das hier zum Corona-Stammtisch - bitte endlich aktualisieren !

R.S.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. April 2020)

Daten aktualisiert. Falls ich was vergessen habe, lasst es mich wissen. Ich arbeite das dann oben ein!


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das thema lautet"dürfen wir noch angeln" und nicht "was ist ein Wetterschutz - Zelten !?





robdasilva schrieb:


> m Landkreis Günzburg (Bayern) *wurden jetzt vermehrt Angler heimgeschickt* weil sie ein Zelt ohne Boden aufgestellt haben.



Hängt für mich jetzt schon irgendwie zusammen.

Vor allem, wenn das vor den Corona-Verordnungen anders war.

Wenn jemand vom Gewässer verwiesen wird, nützt ihm das Recht zu Angeln auch nicht viel.


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Daten aktualisiert. Falls ich was vergessen habe, lasst es mich wissen. Ich arbeite das dann oben ein!



Bevor hier weiterhin fatale Falschmeldungen zum Ist-Zustand aufrechterhalten und verbreitet werden, empfehle ich u.a. eine Recherche auf der Website des AV-Niedersachsen https://av-nds.de/aktuelles.html und deren facebook-Seite.

Hier ist hinsichtlich "ausgesprochener" Angelverbote aufgrund der Verordnung des Landes Niedersachsen sogar bereits seit dem 17.04.2020 ein gerichtliches Verfahren vor dem zuständigen Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig anhängig. Die nunmehr im Wege des Antrages auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Anordnung zeitnah zu erwartende Entscheidung wird Ausstrahlungswirkung auf ganz Niedersachsen haben und gegebenenfalls auch für andere Bundesländer! 

Wenn solch öffentlichen Vorgänge an Euch einfach vorbeifliegen, dann wäre zu empfehlen, sich entsprechender Informationen tatsächlich besser völlig zu enthalten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Bevor hier weiterhin fatale Falschmeldungen zum Ist-Zustand aufrechterhalten und verbreitet werden, empfehle ich u.a. eine Recherche auf der Website des AV-Niedersachsen https://av-nds.de/aktuelles.html und deren facebook-Seite.
> 
> Hier ist hinsichtlich "ausgesprochener" Angelverbote aufgrund der Verordnung des Landes Niedersachsen sogar bereits seit dem 17.04.2020 ein gerichtliches Verfahren vor dem zuständigen Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig anhängig. Die nunmehr im Wege des Antrages auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Anordnung zeitnah zu erwartende Entscheidung wird Ausstrahlungswirkung auf ganz Niedersachsen haben und gegebenenfalls auch für andere Bundesländer!
> 
> Wenn solch öffentlichen Vorgänge an Euch einfach vorbeifliegen, dann wäre zu empfehlen, sich entsprechender Informationen tatsächlich besser völlig zu enthalten.



Solange es da noch keine rechtskräftige Entscheidung gibt (du schreibst ja selbst von einer "zeitnah zu erwartenden Entscheidung") werden wir da noch keine Pferde scheu machen... Und da wir hier ein Forum und eine Communitiy (Gemeinschaft) sind, kann natürlich auch jeder User mit seinem Wissen zu aktuellen Infos dazu beitragen. Das klappt eigentlich sehr gut und dient der Gemeinschaft. 
Aber klar, man kann auch erstmal nur laut sein und sich seinem Frust und Ärger (über was auch immer) hier Luft machen. Nur hilft das hier bei diesem Thema keinem weiter...


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2020)

Nur besteht da bereits ein ausgesprochenes Verbot, welches sich unmittelbar aus einer Landesverordnung ergibt. Es geht um dessen Aufhebung und nicht, "ob" ein solches überhaupt erst erlassen werden darf. Die Polizei ist angewiesen zu handeln und verweist die Leute der Gewässer. 
Und jeder der dort stattdessen angeln geht, setzt sich aktuell dem Erlass eines Bußgeldbescheides aus.

Also, wenn das keine "Information" wehrt ist, die einem vor Schaden bewahrt, sondern nur ein bloßes und folgenloses "Pferde scheuchmachen ist", dann kann ich Dir in Deiner Auffassung und Deinem Verhalten natürlich nicht weiterhelfen. 

In unseren Fachkreisen nennt sich ein solches Verhalten dann "beratungsresistent"!

Btw: Ich werde nicht Deinen (!) Job hier erledigen! Das Nötigste zur Recherche habe ich Dir schon benannt!


----------



## fishhawk (23. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bevor hier weiterhin fatale Falschmeldungen zum Ist-Zustand aufrechterhalten und verbreitet werden



Welche meinst Du denn da konkret?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe vorhin eine Mail von "Fischwasser Österreich" bekommen, nach der rechnen die schon fast damit, dass die Gastronomiebetriebe, wenn auch mit Einschränkungen, Anfang Juni wieder öffnen . Auf jeden Fall werben die da schon wieder mit Angeln in Österreich.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Nur besteht da bereits ein ausgesprochenes Verbot, welches sich unmittelbar aus einer Landesverordnung ergibt. Es geht um dessen Aufhebung und nicht, "ob" ein solches überhaupt erst erlassen werden darf. Die Polizei ist angewiesen zu handeln und verweist die Leute der Gewässer.
> Und jeder der dort stattdessen angeln geht, setzt sich aktuell dem Erlass eines Bußgeldbescheides aus.
> 
> Also, wenn das keine "Information" wehrt ist, die einem vor Schaden bewahrt, sondern nur ein bloßes und folgenloses "Pferde scheuchmachen ist", dann kann ich Dir in Deiner Auffassung und Deinem Verhalten natürlich nicht weiterhelfen.
> ...



Dort geht es um Einschränkungen auf Landeskreisebene... Generell ist in Niedersachsen Angeln erlaubt. 
Wir können hier nicht für jeden Landeskreis eine rechtssichere Aussage treffen und haben aus diesem Grund auch klar und deutlich im Haupttext darauf aufmerksam gemacht:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Bitte beachtet:
> In einzelnen Regionen, Städten und Gemeinden gibt es aktuell deutliche Ausgangsbeschränkungen. Den Anweisungen vor Ort ist unbedingt Folge zu leisten!


Sobald sich die Sachlage aber auf Bundesland-Ebene ändert, werden wir das anpassen. 
Aber danke für den Hinweis - wir bleiben dran!


----------



## fishhawk (24. April 2020)

Hallo,



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Dort geht es um Einschränkungen auf Landeskreisebene.



Und m.W. auch nur um bestimmte Gewässer, die als Sportstätten bezeichnet werden.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es an den Infos deshalb  nichts auszusetzen.

Steht ja in rot oben drüber, dass es lokal anders geregelt sein kann.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall werben die da schon wieder mit Angeln in Österreich.



Dort hat der Tourismus m.W. auch nen größeren Anteil am BIP und momentan scheinen die Österreicher mit der Situation auch besser klar zu kommen.  Die haben aber  auch schneller reagiert als die Deutschen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Hier ist hinsichtlich "ausgesprochener" Angelverbote aufgrund der Verordnung des Landes Niedersachsen sogar bereits seit dem 17.04.2020 ein gerichtliches Verfahren vor dem zuständigen Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig anhängig. Die nunmehr im Wege des Antrages auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Anordnung zeitnah zu erwartende Entscheidung wird Ausstrahlungswirkung auf ganz Niedersachsen haben und gegebenenfalls auch für andere Bundesländer!





Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Solange es da noch keine rechtskräftige Entscheidung gibt (du schreibst ja selbst von einer "zeitnah zu erwartenden Entscheidung") werden wir da noch keine Pferde scheu machen...





Deep Down schrieb:


> In unseren Fachkreisen nennt sich ein solches Verhalten dann "beratungsresistent"!



Zum Thema Pferde scheu machen:
Angelverbote zum Schutz vor Covid19 nicht statthaft!!!
Hier der Link:








						Angelverbote zum Schutz vor Covid19 nicht statthaft
					

Pressemitteilung des Angelverband Niedersachsen  Gericht gibt Anglern Recht: Angelverbote an Vereinsgewässern zum Schutz vor Covid19 nicht statthaft   Angler am Wasser (Bildnachweis: Foto: © F. Möllers / AVN)   Klare Worte dazu fand jetzt das Verwaltungsgericht Braunschweig und gab der Klage...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Zum Thema:


Deep Down schrieb:


> Btw: Ich werde nicht Deinen (!) Job hier erledigen!



Ist wohl auch besser so. Danke!

Grüße


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moin, 

die Allgemeinverfügung NRW zu Corona, sowie die spezifische Verordnung zum Angeln in Zeiten von Corona geben beide kein Zeltverbot beim Angeln her. 



			https://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/MULNV_Erlass_Angelfischerei_waehrend_Covid_19-Pandemie_08.04.2020.pdf
		







						GV. NRW. Ausgabe 2020 Nr. 6a vom  22.3.2020 Seite 177a bis 184a |  RECHT.NRW.DE
					

Das offizielle Rechtsportal des Landes NRW mit den aktuellen Gesetzen und Erlassen des Landes NRW




					recht.nrw.de
				




Auch wenn immer mal wieder solche Gerüchte aufkommen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> geben beide kein Zeltverbot beim Angeln her.



Ich vermute mal, dass sich die Polizisten auch nicht auf eine spezielle Zeltverbotsregel für Angler beziehen.

Auch in Bayern finde ich keine solchen Klauseln.  Trotzdem hab ich auch hier schon mehrfach gelesen, dass Angler mit Bivy von der Polizei beanstandet wurden. 

Könnte durchaus sein, dass die Regeln von einigen Beamten jetzt einfach strenger ausgelegt werden als vorher.

Gibt ja auch Streifen, die sich nicht daran stören.

Im Zweifel müssten die Polizisten schon Rechtsgrundlage nennen können.


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, 

deshalb habe ich ja neben dem Erlass zum Angeln auch die Corona-Verordnung NRW mit verlinkt. Beide geben kein Verbot her. 

Uns als Verein betrifft das sowieso nicht, eigene Grundstücke und Zäune sorgen da für Ruhe. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Beide geben kein Verbot her



Ist in Bayern m.W. genauso.

Allerdings ist in Bayern "wildes Zelten" aufgrund anderer Rechtsvorschriften verboten und dabei kommt es nicht unbedingt darauf an, ob ein Boden verwendet wird oder nicht.

Und das scheinen manche Streifen jetzt strenger auszulegen als vorher.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Uns als Verein betrifft das sowieso nicht, eigene Grundstücke und Zäune sorgen da für Ruhe.



Hab ja schon mal geschrieben, dass ich mich wahrscheinlich schon längst um ne Mitgliedschaft bei euch beworben hätte, wenn ich in eurer Gegend wohnen würde.

Das wäre jetzt ein Grund mehr. 

Ihr scheint da aus meiner Sicht so einiges besser zu machen als manch andere Vereine.

Wobei das mit den eigenen Grundstücken auch nicht vor Willkür schützt, siehe LK Peine.

Die mussten ihr Recht auch erst gerichtlich durchsetzen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (27. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

War auch eher auf deine Diskussion mit "Punkkarpfen" gemünzt. Habe das wohl nicht ausreichend kenntlich gemacht. Sorry!

Und ich hoffe das wir einiges besser machen als andere Vereine und du kannst gerne hier hochziehen oder Mitglied werden. Wir haben einen recht großes Einzugsgebiet von Berlin bis Kaiserslautern 

Mfg

Daniel


----------

